# Driveler # 40.  Fall is in the air!



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

CDB ROCKS!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

CDB and a camp fire with a cooler full of Colorado koolaid would be nice


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ppppfffffttttttt. scuseme, how ya'll are.


 boy, I'ma gonna get you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't any of you ever work?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't any of you ever work?



Work?  Me?

Laughed, I thought I'd die.

Die, funeral
Funeral, flowers,
Flowers, money,
money, work,
work? Me?

Laughed, I thought I'd die!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Smells fresh as a daisy in here!    Pfffftt, there...fixed it!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Smells fresh as a daisy in here!    Pfffftt, there...fixed it!



 

Open a window!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't any of you ever work?


 I AM working........... they got me hunting a field striping machine that is a gazillion years old & they don't make them like that anymore!


boneboy96 said:


> Smells fresh as a daisy in here!    Pfffftt, there...fixed it!


 quit it!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey pstrahin~






Keebs~that's the 1 I would've chosen too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey pstrahin~
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I lyke whoopins!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sketti


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Keebs~that's the 1 I would've chosen too!


 great minds!


blood on the ground said:


>


 ooooooooh MrsH is gonna get you!!!!!!!


pstrahin said:


> I lyke whoopins!


 you & all the rest of the testosterone bunch in here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sketti


baked lemon pepper cheekun, noodles & corn on the cobb........


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken fangers an peas


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I lyke whoopins!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like mustard hot pockets!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I like mustard hot pockets!



 ........... wait


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ........... wait


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ........... wait


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like SPAM hot pockets too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey ya'll the new driveler is in the hunting forum. Milkman started it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll the new driveler is in the hunting forum. Milkman started it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Spinach salad and baked chicken for lunch....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Welp, looks like I'm gonna be a Grandaddy............ no wait, I'll still be a Granma, just gonna be a Granma to a grandBOY!  She'll be the first one of the granddaughters to give birth to a boy first instead of a girl............. ohlawd, I don't know nuttin 'bout raisin boys!!!!! Oh snap, that's right, I ain't gonna raise it!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Welp, looks like I'm gonna be a Grandaddy............ no wait, I'll still be a Granma, just gonna be a Granma to a grandBOY!  She'll be the first one of the granddaughters to give birth to a boy first instead of a girl............. ohlawd, I don't know nuttin 'bout raisin boys!!!!! Oh snap, that's right, I ain't gonna raise it!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Welp, looks like I'm gonna be a Grandaddy............ no wait, I'll still be a Granma, just gonna be a Granma to a grandBOY!  She'll be the first one of the granddaughters to give birth to a boy first instead of a girl............. ohlawd, I don't know nuttin 'bout raisin boys!!!!! Oh snap, that's right, I ain't gonna raise it!!!!!!



 im confused 



anyone seen greg an clayton?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


>


Not bad, win a Tabor AND find out about the granboy!


blood on the ground said:


> im confused
> 
> anyone seen greg an clayton?


 ok, you put your left foot in, you shake it all about...........

no, but I saw clayton n town yesterday, does that count?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Welp, looks like I'm gonna be a Grandaddy............ no wait, I'll still be a Granma, just gonna be a Granma to a grandBOY!  She'll be the first one of the granddaughters to give birth to a boy first instead of a girl............. ohlawd, I don't know nuttin 'bout raisin boys!!!!! Oh snap, that's right, I ain't gonna raise it!!!!!!



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Welp, looks like I'm gonna be a Grandaddy............ no wait, I'll still be a Granma, just gonna be a Granma to a grandBOY!  She'll be the first one of the granddaughters to give birth to a boy first instead of a girl............. ohlawd, I don't know nuttin 'bout raisin boys!!!!! Oh snap, that's right, I ain't gonna raise it!!!!!!



Congratulations Keebs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not bad, win a Tabor AND find out about the granboy!
> 
> ok, you put your left foot in, you shake it all about...........
> 
> no, but I saw clayton n town yesterday, does that count?





congrats on da baybey


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!





pstrahin said:


> Congratulations Keebs!





blood on the ground said:


> congrats on da baybey


 Thanks ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Welp, looks like I'm gonna be a Grandaddy............ no wait, I'll still be a Granma, just gonna be a Granma to a grandBOY!  She'll be the first one of the granddaughters to give birth to a boy first instead of a girl............. ohlawd, I don't know nuttin 'bout raisin boys!!!!! Oh snap, that's right, I ain't gonna raise it!!!!!!



Wanna bet.? Congrats.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll!



 Grats from me tooooo. You going to pick up your prize this week?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wanna bet.? Congrats.


Oh yeah, I'll bet on that for sure, plus, since the sperm donor don't like me I'll have to issue "Grandparents Rights" to get to see him!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Grats from me tooooo. You going to pick up your prize this week?


 Thanks!
He's puttin it in the mail, as close as we are, I might just have it by Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey, That new place in Valdasty has opened and we aint heard a report for Tbug yet. Did she spend the night on the sidewalk and get that opening day gift or what??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, That new place in Valdasty has opened and we aint heard a report for Tbug yet. Did she spend the night on the sidewalk and get that opening day gift or what??


We need to make plans to make a trip down there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, I'll bet on that for sure, plus, since the sperm donor don't like me I'll have to issue "Grandparents Rights" to get to see him!



I'll still take that bet, i say you'll have that youngin at your house trying to spoil it so much it wont even be funny Even LilD will be going .. " Can i have him back yet"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll still take that bet, i say you'll have that youngin at your house trying to spoil it so much it wont even be funny Even LilD will be going .. " Can i have him back yet"


mehbe..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll the new driveler is in the hunting forum. Milkman started it.





Had NO idea that MM actually had a sense of humor . . .




Hey ya'll, I feel like doodoo, 2 1/2 sleep today, think I'll have a drank . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had NO idea that MM actually had a sense of humor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you wash that smell off before this Friday...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

ok, I was wrong ~gasp~ LilD will be the SECOND granddaughter to have a boy first................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We need to make plans to make a trip down there!





Keebs said:


> mehbe..........


I know so, 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had NO idea that MM actually had a sense of humor . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you feel like Keebs dog


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I know so,
> 
> 
> Why you feel like Keebs dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I know so,
> 
> 
> Why you feel like Keebs dog






hehe 




she gonna be mad atchyou . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I was wrong ~gasp~ LilD will be the SECOND granddaughter to have a boy first................



  

No more mistakes for you young lady!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naww, I know he's an idddjit............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> No more mistakes for you young lady!


 darlin', don't be holdin your breath on that one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Idjamits.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Well ppfffffffffffffffffft pffft pfffffffffft pfffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well ppfffffffffffffffffft pffft pfffffffffft pfffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well ppfffffffffffffffffft pffft pfffffffffft pfffffffffffffffffffffffft



Hair ball?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

MUDDDDDDD, you ready??????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wifey is making a roast, rice and gravy for supper.
Lawd, please let the gravy be at least passable....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wifey is making a roast, rice and gravy for supper.
> Lawd, please let the gravy be at least passable....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hair ball?



stem in my griz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> stem in my griz



I ran out today. Gotsta restock...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wifey is making a roast, rice and gravy for supper.
> Lawd, please let the gravy be at least passable....






Mighty ballza on the internet, I'm guessing you won't say a word to Ms Helen . . . .




I'm gonna tell her on FB>>>>>>>





Er uhm, later guys, gotta watch the "Talk" with my wife . ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty ballza on the internet, I'm guessing you won't say a word to Ms Helen . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FB is da debil.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> FB is da debil.....



Especially bama FB  







oh wait wrong forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Especially bama FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let that slide since your keeping the pick'ems up to date.











Go Bruins!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> FB is da debil.....



You get banned from there too?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Whatza going on in heeeere?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whatza going on in heeeere?



Bama got banned from facebook or sumpin like that..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whatza going on in heeeere?



It's all about Keebs today. She is QUEEN of da page, fount out she's havin a GRAND BOY and won a TABOR knife. She needs to play the lotto tonight.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all about Keebs today. She is QUEEN of da page, fount out she's havin a GRAND BOY and won a TABOR knife. She needs to play the lotto tonight.



I saw that she won a RT knife..... Congrats Keebs!!!!
Only 1 day left til the camp out....gotta get my stuff together....I am lookin forward to sharing a camp fire with y'all!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama got banned from facebook or sumpin like that..



Bama has that sort of presence on a board!! However...I wonder what it would take to get banned from a site like FB anyway??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I saw that she won a RT knife..... Congrats Keebs!!!!
> Only 1 day left til the camp out....gotta get my stuff together....I am lookin forward to sharing a camp fire with y'all!!!







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bama has that sort of presence on a board!! However...I wonder what it would take to get banned from a site like FB anyway??



From what I've seen on there,,,,,,,,,,A LOT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not banned from FB!
I just ain't allowed to post there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

anybody want to try some gluten-free brown gravy?
I need to start drankin' again.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to try some gluten-free brown gravy?
> I need to start drankin' again.....



Bring it to work tomorrow.....Brooks can mix it with marmite and create a delicacy......


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to try some gluten-free brown gravy?
> I need to start drankin' again.....



I may or may not have to start with the gluten free diet...

You make it sound like all kinds of fun i dont wanna have.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to try some gluten-free brown gravy?
> I need to start drankin' again.....



is beer gluten free


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all about Keebs today. She is QUEEN of da page, fount out she's havin a GRAND BOY and won a TABOR knife. She needs to play the lotto tonight.


you shoulda told me that before I left town!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I saw that she won a RT knife..... Congrats Keebs!!!!
> Only 1 day left til the camp out....gotta get my stuff together....I am lookin forward to sharing a camp fire with y'all!!!


 HOpe you ain't too late getting back from that game!


slip said:


> I may or may not have to start with the gluten free diet...
> 
> You make it sound like all kinds of fun i dont wanna have.


from what I've been told & what I've read, we'd ALL do better changing over!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you shoulda told me that before I left town!
> 
> HOpe you ain't too late getting back from that game!
> 
> from what I've been told & what I've read, we'd ALL do better changing over!



Hope to be back around 9...... party should be getting started by then.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> is beer gluten free



Good luck finding these:

http://switch2glutenfree.com/gluten-free-businesses/gluten-free-beer-reviews/


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> from what I've been told & what I've read, we'd ALL do better changing over!



I dont even know what gluten is much less how to get it out of my diet.

I may or may not have to cut out all dairy too, that will be hard. The docs were not very happy when i told em i been drinking raw milk for the past 3 or 4 years. May have to cut that out too, atleast for a while.

Shoot, they wanted to tell me no more bare feets in the yard because of the dogs/chickens .... gotta draw the line some where though...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2012)

Howdy howdy!!! Pot of chili heatin up on da stove.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck finding these:
> 
> http://switch2glutenfree.com/gluten-free-businesses/gluten-free-beer-reviews/



thats espensive beer 



slip said:


> I dont even know what gluten is much less how to get it out of my diet.
> 
> I may or may not have to cut out all dairy too, that will be hard. The docs were not very happy when i told em i been drinking raw milk for the past 3 or 4 years. May have to cut that out too, atleast for a while.
> 
> Shoot, they wanted to tell me no more bare feets in the yard because of the dogs/chickens .... gotta draw the line some where though...



Mite as well live in a bubble an eat through an IV if ya gotta give up all that 



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy howdy!!! Pot of chili heatin up on da stove.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> thats espensive beer
> 
> 
> 
> Mite as well live in a bubble an eat through an IV if ya gotta give up all that



Thats what im sayin

Talk to enough doctors and ya find out errything is bad for you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> is beer gluten free



Hankus, don't even think about it. Beer is good fo yu.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Thats what im sayin
> 
> Talk to enough doctors and ya find out errything is bad for you.



I know what ya mean, I feel like I'm dyin more every day I live



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hankus, don't even think about it. Beer is good fo yu.



An good to me


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

slip said:


> I dont even know what gluten is much less how to get it out of my diet.
> 
> I may or may not have to cut out all dairy too, that will be hard. The docs were not very happy when i told em i been drinking raw milk for the past 3 or 4 years. May have to cut that out too, atleast for a while.
> 
> Shoot, they wanted to tell me no more bare feets in the yard because of the dogs/chickens .... gotta draw the line some where though...



Cody, 
 for all the "stuff" i post on here, it really hasn't been too bad. Yes, it is a major diet adjustment, but after 5 years of feeling like i had a never ending case of poison ivy, it's do-able. Supper tonight was very good! Bubbette found a recipe for brown gravy that wasn't bad at all. The biggest thing is cutting out all breads and saltine crackers. We got recipes for those but haven't tried them yet.
My eczema has cleared up for the most part, and i've lost a few pounds in the last 4 weeks. I'm fortunate that i have a hawt nurse at work who is allergic to wheat, corn, and dairy. That girl has tried it all and has helped a lot with where and what is safe to eat.
 The worst thing is, the hospital cafeteria is almost totally out of bounds for me. I'm so sick of spinach/chicken salads!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh well!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Night, Jeff!
Well, the beeper just went off so i gotta go in for an hour or so. See ya'll later!


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 26, 2012)

What up folks


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2012)

Bedtime youngins, sleep tight.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks



Must be you man


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks


Sup Dougie!!........Long time no see!!



Hankus said:


> Must be you man


Whasup Drankus!!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cody,
> for all the "stuff" i post on here, it really hasn't been too bad. Yes, it is a major diet adjustment, but after 5 years of feeling like i had a never ending case of poison ivy, it's do-able. Supper tonight was very good! Bubbette found a recipe for brown gravy that wasn't bad at all. The biggest thing is cutting out all breads and saltine crackers. We got recipes for those but haven't tried them yet.
> My eczema has cleared up for the most part, and i've lost a few pounds in the last 4 weeks. I'm fortunate that i have a hawt nurse at work who is allergic to wheat, corn, and dairy. That girl has tried it all and has helped a lot with where and what is safe to eat.
> The worst thing is, the hospital cafeteria is almost totally out of bounds for me. I'm so sick of spinach/chicken salads!


Honestly there is no food item worth what has happend the last two weeks, that is for sure ... so if i end up cutting stuff out i can live with that. But with that said i highly doubt what has happend had anything to do with diet.

Just gotta wait and see...


dougefresh said:


> What up folks


Dood ... where ya been


KyDawg said:


> Bedtime youngins, sleep tight.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Must be you man


Looks like I missed the party again, everyone going to bed so eirly



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup Dougie!!........Long time no see!!
> 
> Whasup Drankus!!


What up rutt, yea been a while, been busier that a cat covering poop on a side walk....grrrrr



slip said:


> Honestly there is no food item worth what has happend the last two weeks, that is for sure ... so if i end up cutting stuff out i can live with that. But with that said i highly doubt what has happend had anything to do with diet.
> 
> Just gotta wait and see...
> 
> Dood ... where ya been


been hiding in the woods with my chicken mask but it's time to restock on amo for hunting season...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup Dougie!!........Long time no see!!
> 
> Whasup Drankus!!



Fissin to bed down



dougefresh said:


> Looks like I missed the party again, everyone going to bed so eirly
> 
> What up rutt, yea been a while, been busier that a cat covering poop on a side walk....grrrrr
> 
> been hiding in the woods with my chicken mask but it's time to restock on amo for hunting season...



Well sometimes it be that way


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> What up rutt, yea been a while, been busier that a cat covering poop on a side walk....grrrrr


I hear Ya Bro been the same way around here too!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2012)

I miss Georgia.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fissin to bed down


Guess I will see you this weekend!!.........you bringin your chickens this time???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I miss Georgia.



you'll get over it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like I missed the party again, everyone going to bed so eirly
> 
> What up rutt, yea been a while, been busier that a cat covering poop on a side walk....grrrrr
> 
> been hiding in the woods with my chicken mask but it's time to restock on amo for hunting season...



What UP Dougieeeeee ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What UP Dougieeeeee ????



Seems like no one is UP this AM.

Get those bare feet on the ground and enjoy another cool morning.  Not as fall like as it has been but another front is headed this way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2012)

Good Morning to you Gobblin.  I have been up and about and have finished my 2 1/2 miles of exercise already.  It sure was hotter and and a lot more humid this morning during my walk.  Wash woman forgot to show up  so I am washing clothes now.

Sure hope everyone has a wonderful day and will pass it on.



PS:  Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm up.  Been up since this time yesterday.  I really, really hate working nights.  Hope to get away by 1030-1100 and catch some shut eye.

1st Driveler post.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

If ya buck em all the rodeo ends in a draw. Better draw fast though because theres jus the quick an the dead. Nice thing about it is that dead men tell no tales. Tales of heroes an herions, beasts an bravery. Think I'll go to werk an draw em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

dwagon tail this mernin....2nd job fired back up this week! 

how is everyone this fine thirsty thurzdy?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

Good morning friends.  Hope ya'll have a great day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Mernin errybuddy. Got two days worth of stuff to do today before I can head out tomorrow..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Mornin, wasnt real happy bout bein at work and just remembered it's FRIDAY EVE


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Tone it down youngun...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tone it down youngun...


 I CAN'T!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, wasnt real happy bout bein at work and just remembered it's FRIDAY EVE


It is Friday for me, and I'm leaving at noon today!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tone it down youngun...





Keebs said:


> I CAN'T!!



Happy this morning


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is Friday for me, and I'm leaving at noon today!!



Rub it in. Ya'll run block on a spot for us if it gets crowded


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is Friday for me, and I'm leaving at noon today!!





mudracing101 said:


> Happy this morning


 hurtin, but happy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is Friday for me, and I'm leaving at noon today!!






mudracing101 said:


> Happy this morning



Yes I am, what about it? 



Hornet22 said:


> Rub it in. Ya'll run block on a spot for us if it gets crowded



And don't take my spot!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And don't take my spot!!!


 the one where "my" jacuzzi is going, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> the one where "my" jacuzzi is going, right?



All I need is a bucket big enough for my rear end to fit in, and some beans for lunch and I can make you a jacuzzi..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I need is a bucket big enough for my rear end to fit in, and some beans for lunch and I can make you a jacuzzi..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And don't take my spot!!!


Oops........I Already Done got it............Parked the camper up there yesterday afternoon.........The view from my campsite is awesome!!

If I get every thing done I may spend the night up there tonight.......If not I should be there Friday Morning!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is Friday for me, and I'm leaving at noon today!!


 thats it , yer bandeded


Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I need is a bucket big enough for my rear end to fit in, and some beans for lunch and I can make you a jacuzzi..


not again 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 haaay mrs H! that was some goodlookin dead cheekun you posted up!

anyone want a taco? i got plenty!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I need is a bucket big enough for my rear end to fit in, and some beans for lunch and I can make you a jacuzzi..


what she said!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats it , yer bandeded
> 
> not again
> 
> ...


 I do............. I like taco's............... heehee, beat Mud saying it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats it , yer bandeded
> 
> not again
> 
> ...



Why thank ya sir.
I like tacos. just sayin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is Friday for me, and I'm leaving at noon today!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oops........I Already Done got it............Parked the camper up there yesterday afternoon.........The view from my campsite is awesome!!
> 
> If I get every thing done I may spend the night up there tonight.......If not I should be there Friday Morning!!





blood on the ground said:


> thats it , yer bandeded
> 
> not again
> 
> ...



I love me some taco's


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

good morning to al you fine people on the interwebz!
Gonna be a big day at da big house. See ya tonight!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning to al you fine people on the interwebz!
> Gonna be a big day at da big house. See ya tonight!



Hey Wobert Woo!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning to al you fine people on the interwebz!
> Gonna be a big day at da big house. See ya tonight!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

hamburger steak an rice


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

lemon pepper cheekun, herbed taterzzzz...........


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

Zaxby's------------Wangs an Thangs..........Wif *BLUE CHEEZ*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Zaxby's------------Wangs an Thangs..........Wif *BLUE CHEEZ*



 Love me some BLUE CHEEZ


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Zaxby's------------Wangs an Thangs..........Wif *BLUE CHEEZ*





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some BLUE CHEEZ


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Aw now.

Roast Beast and Turkey sammich. 
Wish I had some blue cheez or horseradish sauce for it.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



wuts a matta wits ya?  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aw now.
> 
> Roast Beast and Turkey sammich.
> Wish I had some blue cheez or horseradish sauce for it.



Oh Yeah!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some BLUE CHEEZ


Hey thats my line


Keebs said:


>



Quit that.

Zaxby's buff. chicken finger plate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey thats my line
> 
> Quit that.
> 
> Zaxby's buff. chicken finger plate.



Dija git BLUE CHEEZ wiif it
I'm not real crazy bout that Zax sauce.

I thought your was MUSTARD


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Breaking news.. This just in...




Its hot and mucky outside


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dija git BLUE CHEEZ wiif it
> I'm not real crazy bout that Zax sauce.
> 
> I thought your was MUSTARD



Got ranch sauce with mine


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aw now.
> 
> Roast Beast and Turkey sammich.
> Wish I had some blue cheez or horseradish sauce for it.


Horseradish, YEAAAH, you know my thoughts on the other......


pstrahin said:


> wuts a matta wits ya?
> Oh Yeah!


ya'll *BLUE CHEEZ* freaks, freak me out!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey thats my line
> Quit that.
> 
> Zaxby's buff. chicken finger plate.


Mmmmmmmm!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dija git BLUE CHEEZ wiif it
> I'm not real crazy bout that Zax sauce.
> 
> I thought your was MUSTARD


 payback, gurlfrwiend, payback!


mudracing101 said:


> Breaking news.. This just in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dat's why I'm stayin IN today!


mudracing101 said:


> Got ranch sauce with mine


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

what a day!!!! everythangz breakin... im tired ta deaf and still got 6 more hrs ta go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

yawn, scratch, skretchhhhhhhhhhh . . .


'moanin ya'll . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> yawn, scratch, skretchhhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 'moanin ya'll . . .



mornin... want some beer an eggs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what a day!!!! everythangz breakin... im tired ta deaf and still got 6 more hrs ta go








tomorrow's FRIDAY!



Hooked On Quack said:


> yawn, scratch, skretchhhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 'moanin ya'll . . .



moanin sleepy head


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> tomorrow's FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> moanin sleepy head



no it aint...not fer me.... werk all weekend most likely  im so emowshunal latelee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no it aint...not fer me.... werk all weekend most likely  im so emowshunal latelee



pwobly cause you're tired to deaf.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what a day!!!! everythangz breakin... im tired ta deaf and still got 6 more hrs ta go


 I know what ya mean, not things breakin, but got my plate loaded & no help in sight!


Hooked On Quack said:


> yawn, scratch, skretchhhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 'moanin ya'll . . .


SLIP? that you???????


blood on the ground said:


> no it aint...not fer me.... werk all weekend most likely  im so emowshunal latelee








 aaawww, honeymoon's over, ain't it?


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> SLIP? that you???????



No, but here i is.



Soon as i read it though i thought aw man he beat me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

slip said:


> No, but here i is.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as i read it though i thought aw man he beat me.










how ya feelin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin... want some beer an eggs




Think I'll skip the eggz . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> tomorrow's FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> moanin sleepy head




Had to make up for yesterday !! 





Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, not things breakin, but got my plate loaded & no help in sight!
> 
> SLIP? that you???????
> 
> ...






Gotta get yo T-shirts together . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> pwobly cause you're tired to deaf.


yer right.... i need a beer and a fat steak on the grill.


Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, not things breakin, but got my plate loaded & no help in sight!
> 
> SLIP? that you???????
> 
> ...



 been over but i do have a date with a 200 gallons of pre and post emergent! we been going out every evening  this week


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

King Quack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King Quack!!!!!!!!!



Oh Lawd


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get yo T-shirts together . . .


 let me know when you do, then I'll be sure to box up & put the relish in the truck......... 


blood on the ground said:


> yer right.... i need a beer and a fat steak on the grill.
> 
> 
> been over but i do have a date with a 200 gallons of pre and post emergent! we been going out every evening  this week





mudracing101 said:


> King Quack!!!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd


He's awful, ain't he?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

I heard Quack is going to Asia with his nekkid twista game.  Gonna woo an Asian with his swab an debon hair personality.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King Quack!!!!!!!!!




Awwwww Haillllllllllll !!!! 






pstrahin said:


> I heard Quack is going to Asia with his nekkid twista game.  Gonna woo an Asian with his swab an debon hair personality.






If Quack doesn't lose some weight, they'll have to fly me in the cargo bin . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sarah's got bigguns. She posted a thread in the PF.
Heck, I'm scared to just LOOK in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sarah's got bigguns. She posted a thread in the PF.
> Heck, I'm scared to just LOOK in there.






Sarah's HAWT !!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sarah's HAWT !!!!!!



Who aint..........to you


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who aint..........to you


BI----ZINGAAAA!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sarah's got bigguns. She posted a thread in the PF.
> Heck, I'm scared to just LOOK in there.



She don't take no stuff either.  She will lay the smack down right quick!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who aint..........to you



I think I am safe...................aint I.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who aint..........to you





Keebs said:


> BI----ZINGAAAA!!!!






I'll have ya'll know I have very HIGH standards . . .


Stompin off Slip style . . .





pstrahin said:


> I think I am safe...................aint I.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think I am safe...................aint I.



nope.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> nope.





Neither are you . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll have ya'll know I have very HIGH standards . . .
> Stompin off Slip style . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> nope.



Oh SNAP!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya'll are all  get back to the...the... aahh nevermind


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither are you . . .



Oh snap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll are all  get back to the...the... aahh nevermind



Nooooo Blood. You aint the King of this one.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey I just saw Greg an Clayton posted in Seth's Song thread.  I think he has been missing!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nooooo Blood. You aint the King of this one.


Nor the "Qween"!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

Got errands to run .

Think I'll take da Jeep.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 27, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get to hunt next week!!!!!! I sent Nic a text to find out what dates the wimmenz hunt is, and it starts the day AFTER my finals!!!! Now, instead of stressing out for the 3 days following my finals, for the grades to be posted, I'll be up a tree!!!! 

Rob and I scouted in the Jeep and MAN OH MAN! I can't wait!!! We jumped a BIG doe in the spot I was gonna hunt last year. 

Hmmmm....guess I'd better not ask him to borrow the Jeep to go huntin' with 

How's y'all is?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got errands to run .
> 
> Think I'll take da Jeep.


 remember 9-1-1............


Sugar Plum said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get to hunt next week!!!!!! I sent Nic a text to find out what dates the wimmenz hunt is, and it starts the day AFTER my finals!!!! Now, instead of stressing out for the 3 days following my finals, for the grades to be posted, I'll be up a tree!!!!
> 
> Rob and I scouted in the Jeep and MAN OH MAN! I can't wait!!! We jumped a BIG doe in the spot I was gonna hunt last year.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on the grades so far, girlfrwiend!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> remember 9-1-1............
> 
> Congrats on the grades so far, girlfrwiend!!!



THANK YOU  I worked my tail off for the b's I got. Woot Woot!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get to hunt next week!!!!!! I sent Nic a text to find out what dates the wimmenz hunt is, and it starts the day AFTER my finals!!!! Now, instead of stressing out for the 3 days following my finals, for the grades to be posted, I'll be up a tree!!!!
> 
> Rob and I scouted in the Jeep and MAN OH MAN! I can't wait!!! We jumped a BIG doe in the spot I was gonna hunt last year.
> 
> ...



Hello SP.  Glad you get to unwind in a tree.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hello SP.  Glad you get to unwind in a tree.



Thanks! It'll be MUCH better than the alternative...


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2012)

What the heck... 88 degrees


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

busy busy busy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Cant see it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant see it


well shoot, I thought it was a good picture of you too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> busy busy busy...


get back to packing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get back to packing!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

What a man will do for his wife.  My plan for tonight.


Got some bacon wrapped filet mignon, kone on da cob, twice baked, cheese and garlic taters, tossed salad D) Texas toast, chilled wine, followed by a head to toe massage . . .




Who wouldn't want to be married to me ???  





If I were to pull my toof and buy a likker sto, I'm guessing the guys would be ALL ova this . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What a man will do for his wife.  My plan for tonight.
> 
> 
> Got some bacon wrapped filet mignon, kone on da cob, twice baked, cheese and garlic taters, tossed salad D) Texas toast, chilled wine, followed by a head to toe massage . . .
> ...




You musta done something real awful bad, or you done found a mighty expensive purty you want real bad.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

No packin cept my rod fer Keebs so fer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You musta done something real awful bad, or you done found a mighty expensive purty you want real bad.






mebbe, just mebbe . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

In the woodz with the stepboy....koowl kid, ya got to admire determination!  He opted to pass on the horton and take his PSE i bought him. Got to love taking the younganz to da woods. Wish him luck and all you divelers have one heck of a good evening!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

You might be married to a blonde when;


She is helping you load the kayaks on top of the Tahoe and once you are done the following exchange takes place. 

Her: So where are y'all going?

Me: Hamburg State Park

Her: Do they have a lake or something?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe, just mebbe . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm full as a tick........ Where's the fat n happy Al Bundy smiley?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

my off and on toothache lately turned into a full broken off tooth today. Extraction planned for Monday morning. It sux to be me...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

Just had 2lil doe pass by outa range... kids shaking like a small dog passin persimmon seeds...lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> my off and on toothache lately turned into a full broken off tooth today. Extraction planned for Monday morning. It sux to be me...



I told you to use pliers when trying to free a stuck nut and bolt...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> my off and on toothache lately turned into a full broken off tooth today. Extraction planned for Monday morning. It sux to be me...



Need some assistance?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> my off and on toothache lately turned into a full broken off tooth today. Extraction planned for Monday morning. It sux to be me...



At least they are not going to pull it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had 2lil doe pass by outa range... kids shaking like a small dog passin persimmon seeds...lol


Take pic's!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you to use pliers when trying to free a stuck nut and bolt...


Oh yeah...... 


Nicodemus said:


> Need some assistance?


I do, but i'll wait till the hawt dental assistant is available! 



KyDawg said:


> At least they are not going to pull it.


Say...... you're right!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2012)

Busted by the dang spike lil miss blood chooted at Sunday ..dangit


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Evenin' peeps


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

howdy kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck



evenin Hankus, how you durin tonight?


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2012)

Got almost all of the fall plants planted tonight Little late ... better late then never.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin Hankus, how you durin tonight?



Tired, gonna crash early. Got plenty to do tommorwo fore I ride out



slip said:


> Got almost all of the fall plants planted tonight Little late ... better late then never.



depends on what the frost does


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2012)

Evenin folks!!

Well, the Jag foiled a burglary in progress in the barn today at approximately noon 30 or so, broad daylight. Walked in on them.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tired, gonna crash early. Got plenty to do tommorwo fore I ride out
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what the frost does



Think I am fixin to get some rack time myself.......I am run slap out of energy


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tired, gonna crash early. Got plenty to do tommorwo fore I ride out
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what the frost does


Yup, always a little roll of the dice.

Worst come to worst 'least i tried


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!
> 
> Well, the Jag foiled a burglary in progress in the barn today at approximately noon 30 or so, broad daylight. Walked in on them.



Dannng, Jag whup em?!

Seriously though, he alright?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!
> 
> Well, the Jag foiled a burglary in progress in the barn today at approximately noon 30 or so, broad daylight. Walked in on them.



well that is good an bad



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think I am fixin to get some rack time myself.......I am run slap out of energy



seed ya tomorrow


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!
> 
> Well, the Jag foiled a burglary in progress in the barn today at approximately noon 30 or so, broad daylight. Walked in on them.



Oh lord!!! 
Jag okay?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Yup, always a little roll of the dice.
> 
> Worst come to worst 'least i tried
> 
> ...



Yeah he's fine....I think it surprised him as much as it did them. He freaked out and ran to a neighbors. She also saw them fleeing, but didn't know it at the time(saw the car) called popo.



Hankus said:


> well that is good an bad
> 
> 
> 
> seed ya tomorrow



10-4, they better be glad it wasn't me, at least one of them would've never got in that car, maybe all of them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!
> 
> Well, the Jag foiled a burglary in progress in the barn today at approximately noon 30 or so, broad daylight. Walked in on them.



Did he throw some of those words Matty taught him at the last DOG up in the mountains? 

Man I hope he is ok and didn't threaten him or anything.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm reminded why I tote everywhere I can because of that C. Now time to shower, pack some an get some sleep. Mebbe check in later


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lord!!!
> Jag okay?



 He is bama....It's so ironic because I was just telling him last night that he needed to keep an eye out around here while I'm gone. He happened to walk outside and heard noise in the barn so walked in the back door to see what it was. He said there were at least 3 in the barn and thought a 4th was driving car.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he throw some of those words Matty taught him at the last DOG up in the mountains?
> 
> Man I hope he is ok and didn't threaten him or anything.



 I wish he'd at least given one of them a 2 thumbs up. 

They took off like a bat out of hades when they saw him.



Hankus said:


> I'm reminded why I tote everywhere I can because of that C. Now time to shower, pack some an get some sleep. Mebbe check in later



10-4 Hank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like its time to wire some horse fence wire up to the door handles of the barn, with a hidden kill switch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like its time to wire some horse fence wire up to the door handles of the barn, with a hidden kill switch.



Yep....I've been gone a lot lately, and they've been watchin!! They just didn't take him into account. 

The only thing I know of that was missing were two little one gal cans of gas. 3 more 2.5 gal cans were dropped at the front door, 2 ryobi cordless drills brand new in the case were dropped, and several other tools, and there was a bunch of ransacking going on around in different locations.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hamburger patty with sauteed mushrooms, onions, and melted provolone cheese with baked french fries.
Gawd, i miss bread....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2012)

I reckon I'm gonna call it a night. Gonna be a purty long day tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'm gonna call it a night. Gonna be a purty long day tomorrow.



Night, Jeffro!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2012)

Fridays are not as much fun after you retire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hamburger patty with sauteed mushrooms, onions, and melted provolone cheese with baked french fries.
> Gawd, i miss bread....



https://www.glutenfreeregistry.com/gluten-free-state-search.do?state=GA&city=Albany


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2012)

Thankfully tested negative for what ever that test is called on the gluten stuff. Most, if not all of my tests came back today, negative for all of the scary stuff. The only thing that came back was white blood cells where they shouldnt have been, and being that every blood test since the start of this showed high white cell counts, all we can come up with is i had a infection somewhere that rocked my world a little. Being that it has happend before, but with my heart and not gut, i guess it makes sense.

Im still left with questions but the bottom line is i feel better now after almost 3 long weeks. Good enuff for me.


Not trying to drag this out for yall, but i thought i'd share what i learned today and leave it at that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> https://www.glutenfreeregistry.com/gluten-free-state-search.do?state=GA&city=Albany



Cool find! Got that sucker bookmarked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Thankfully tested negative for what ever that test is called on the gluten stuff. Most, if not all of my tests came back today, negative for all of the scary stuff. The only thing that came back was white blood cells where they shouldnt have been, and being that every blood test since the start of this showed high white cell counts, all we can come up with is i had a infection somewhere that rocked my world a little. Being that it has happend before, but with my heart and not gut, i guess it makes sense.
> 
> Im still left with questions but the bottom line is i feel better now after almost 3 long weeks. Good enuff for me.
> 
> ...



That's good news Slip,,,,,,,,,,,,I think...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool find! Got that sucker bookmarked!



Had to go to Google to run that one down. Bing's search engine sucks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> No packin cept my rod fer Keebs so fer


Uuuummm, Beerkus, darlin', that don't sound "quiet right", even though *I* myself, know what you are referring to!


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!
> 
> Well, the Jag foiled a burglary in progress in the barn today at approximately noon 30 or so, broad daylight. Walked in on them.


 DANG.............. ADT, I have conecktions, need it??


slip said:


> Thankfully tested negative for what ever that test is called on the gluten stuff. Most, if not all of my tests came back today, negative for all of the scary stuff. The only thing that came back was white blood cells where they shouldnt have been, and being that every blood test since the start of this showed high white cell counts, all we can come up with is i had a infection somewhere that rocked my world a little. Being that it has happend before, but with my heart and not gut, i guess it makes sense.
> 
> Im still left with questions but the bottom line is i feel better now after almost 3 long weeks. Good enuff for me.
> 
> ...


Cody, to be honest, I would RATHER you "draw it out" so that we know what the heck is going on with you, whether you realize it or not, you are *Our Young'un* too and DO care about what is going on........... glad it was good, but dagnabbit, I hate it happened to you!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Fridays are not as much fun after you retire.



Do I make it there we'll see. Imma try an make every day Friday 







Good deal slip


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's good news Slip,,,,,,,,,,,,I think...





Hankus said:


> Do I make it there we'll see. Imma try an make every day Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Cody, to be honest, I would RATHER you "draw it out" so that we know what the heck is going on with you, whether you realize it or not, you are *Our Young'un* too and DO care about what is going on........... glad it was good, but dagnabbit, I hate it happened to you!



Thanks Keebs, yall are like family to me.

I hate that it happend, and all i wanted to do was crawl out of my skin the entire time. No real pain but probably the most uncomfortable i've ever been for any amount of time. With that said though its a real humbling experience spending time up there, and you realize quick that no matter how bad you think you've got it, somebody has it way, way worse. I was only a few feet from the ICU, ironically the same ICU that mom spent some time in, and during one of my walks down the hall i over heard some family speaking to a nurse or somebody about a loved one signing off on their DNR paper work. Snaps ya back into reality.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2012)

Wake up ya' bunch of slackards!!!

Where's da coffee???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good Morning MC and HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you drivelers.  Been wide awake since 3:30 AM this morning.  Went to bed late and just couldn't sleep for whatever reason.  

Going to be a long day today as I have to go to Macon this afternoon and won't get back home until after midnight.  I hope to get back up early tomorrow morning and come over and enjoy the day with the rest of you at FPG at Hamburg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning MC and HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you drivelers.  Been wide awake since 3:30 AM this morning.  Went to bed late and just couldn't sleep for whatever reason.
> 
> Going to be a long day today as I have to go to Macon this afternoon and won't get back home until after midnight.  I hope to get back up early tomorrow morning and come over and enjoy the day with the rest of you at FPG at Hamburg.



Yeah, full moon, I don't sleep worth a toot. I checked and didn't find any long fangs or extra hair, so it can't be a werewolf thang..

See you there..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2012)

My did it spin and spin to take forever to load a page this morning.   

Coffee is brewed so I agree get up slackers as it is POETS day


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

It's friday......... What's up mornin crew?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 28, 2012)

good morning folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

afternoon idjits..... its fry-day time ta get up and going! hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 28, 2012)

callin' fer rain !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> callin' fer rain !!



Shush Yo Mouf


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 28, 2012)

yep shore are !! that is what the feller on tv said this morning !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Thankfully tested negative for what ever that test is called on the gluten stuff. Most, if not all of my tests came back today, negative for all of the scary stuff. The only thing that came back was white blood cells where they shouldnt have been, and being that every blood test since the start of this showed high white cell counts, all we can come up with is i had a infection somewhere that rocked my world a little. Being that it has happend before, but with my heart and not gut, i guess it makes sense.
> 
> Im still left with questions but the bottom line is i feel better now after almost 3 long weeks. Good enuff for me.
> 
> ...



Sounds like good news slip....glad you're feeling better!!



Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, Beerkus, darlin', that don't sound "quiet right", even though *I* myself, know what you are referring to!
> 
> DANG.............. ADT, I have conecktions, need it??
> 
> Cody, to be honest, I would RATHER you "draw it out" so that we know what the heck is going on with you, whether you realize it or not, you are *Our Young'un* too and DO care about what is going on........... glad it was good, but dagnabbit, I hate it happened to you!



Not just yet.....I've got to get some other stuff straightened out beforehand, thanks!! 


Quick driveby good Friday morning!!! 

Hope everyone that's going has a great time at FPG!! Wish we could be there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> yep shore are !! that is what the feller on tv said this morning !!



Oh, we're safe then..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> yep shore are !! that is what the feller on tv said this morning !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, we're safe then..





cant rememba the last time i had it on local weather


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2012)

Mornin y'all! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, full moon, I don't sleep worth a toot. I checked and didn't find any long fangs or extra hair, so it can't be a werewolf thang..
> 
> See you there..



I hadn't been able to get a decents nights sleep all week long! They are doing road construction on Sixes bridge & they don't start working til around 10pm & I hear it til around 2am.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Cricket your so fine, your so fine you blow my mind hey Cricket *clap clap* hey Cricket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that sounds like a good excuse for you to join us at the FPG, at least you won't hear road construction there..
That is as long as your camp isn't too close to Quack. He snores sompin fierce..


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Oh Cricket your so fine, your so fine you blow my mind hey Cricket *clap clap* hey Cricket.








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well that sounds like a good excuse for you to join us at the FPG, at least you won't hear road construction there..
> That is as long as your camp isn't too close to Quack. He snores sompin fierce..



Wish we could make it this weekend but my husband's working & I gotta do another photo shoot for my neighbor's daughter(senior photos)


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good mornin, Friday and got piles to do this weekend.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 28, 2012)

Mud is Kang again.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks Keebs, yall are like family to me.
> 
> I hate that it happend, and all i wanted to do was crawl out of my skin the entire time. No real pain but probably the most uncomfortable i've ever been for any amount of time. With that said though its a real humbling experience spending time up there, and you realize quick that no matter how bad you think you've got it, somebody has it way, way worse. I was only a few feet from the ICU, ironically the same ICU that mom spent some time in, and during one of my walks down the hall i over heard some family speaking to a nurse or somebody about a loved one signing off on their DNR paper work. _*Snaps ya back into reality*_.


 Yep, you don't have to look far to realize you really don't have it quiet so bad.......
Mornin!  FPG eve for me!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you have way to much energy this mernin....





It's Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Its good to be KING 
Everyone can go home a lil early if they want to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

King MUD


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> King MUD


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be KING
> Everyone can go home a lil early if they want to


 why, I think I WILL!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> King MUD










mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why, I think I WILL!!



Dont worry i got plenty of to go around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

Mcdonalds break-fast boreeetoes will kill you! dont taste that bad but look out for the after shock! heartburn!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be KING
> Everyone can go home a lil early if they want to



Awesome. See ya' later..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont worry i got plenty of to go around.





blood on the ground said:


> Mcdonalds break-fast boreeetoes will kill you! dont taste that bad but look out for the after shock! heartburn!!!!!!!


I have to keep a bottle of heartburn relief handy, I never know when it's gonna hit me!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome. See ya' later..


 hey now!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 28, 2012)

I thank ole specialk is tryin' to set folks up fer a whoopin' a tryin' to get fellers to talk about the weight of their wives on the WWW !! Blackmail in the makein' I figure !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 28, 2012)

Didn't mean to run ya'll off !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi.   I dwank too much last night . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Didn't mean to run ya'll off !!


 sorry, had this pesky little thing called *w-o-r-k* take my attention away........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.   I dwank too much last night . . .



add that to the black panther list.........aint no such thang


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mcdonalds break-fast boreeetoes will kill you! dont taste that bad but look out for the after shock! heartburn!!!!!!!



Heartburn and high conjurin potential.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.   I dwank too much last night . . .



Didja save some fer FPG??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.   I dwank too much last night . . .



What else is new



Keebs said:


> sorry, had this pesky little thing called *w-o-r-k* take my attention away........



On a Friday


blood on the ground said:


> add that to the black panther list.........aint no such thang



He's a rookie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Didja save some fer FPG??





Yeah, 'bout a thimble full . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a Friday


 ain't it?!?!  Yep, got me hustlin........... but I'ma gonna neak outta heaha 'for long!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't it?!?!  Yep, got me hustlin........... but I'ma gonna neak outta heaha 'for long!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, 'bout a thimble full . . .



Think you might need thome more.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think you might need thome more.......





I think you're probably right . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

Im hungry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Im hungry



Whadja have fer lunch


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been stocking since 7


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whadja have fer lunch



aint got nuthin...fergot it at home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

think I'm gonna have some of dat hair o da dog . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I've been wearing fish net stockings since i was  7




 say it aint so!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> say it aint so!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint got nuthin...fergot it at home



That aint good.  Here, maybe this will hold ya over.



Hooked On Quack said:


> think I'm gonna have some of dat hair o da dog . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> think I'm gonna have some of dat hair o da dog . . .





bad idea . . . gag.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bad idea . . . gag.



Gotta spit the hairs out..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gotta spit the hairs out..........





Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

Hair removed, one shot of likker down . . . this is gonna be a long day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


do i get my driveler membership card now


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint good.  Here, maybe this will hold ya over.



thought we couldnt eat popcown in dis place cuz of the mess?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 28, 2012)

That feller on TV just said again that it is gona rain !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> That feller on TV just said again that it is gona rain !!






You've never been wet before???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> do i get my driveler membership card now
> 
> 
> thought we couldnt eat popcown in dis place cuz of the mess?





Hooked On Quack said:


> You've never been wet before???


 you owe me a 'puter screen cleanin!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 28, 2012)

Truck is loaded fixin to headed to FPG


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Truck is loaded fixin to headed to FPG


 someone text me the campsite #'s ya'll are setting up at....... I have my park map printed out & ready!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Truck is loaded fixin to headed to FPG



you bringin the Turkey...or am I?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Somebody save me one of them campsites. We aint getting there till morning. 




pretty please wiff sugar on top.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> someone text me the campsite #'s ya'll are setting up at....... I have my park map printed out & ready!



campsite 27



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> you bringin the Turkey...or am I?



I go no where without it but bring some anyway make sure we dont run out


See yall soon


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

baldfish said:


> campsite 27


 goood one!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

ok, I"m 'neakin outta here, someone stand guard for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I"m 'neakin outta here, someone stand guard for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Friday everybody!   Won't be able to make FPG but hopefully y'all have a great time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Salad, Lil fried fish, fried chicken, mashed taters, collard greens, but i should not have and i repeat , not have ate that bowl of chili for dessert....ooooffff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Friday everybody!   Won't be able to make FPG but hopefully y'all have a great time!





mudracing101 said:


> Salad, Lil fried fish, fried chicken, mashed taters, collard greens, but i should not have and i repeat , not have ate that bowl of chili for dessert....ooooffff.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Friday everybody!   Won't be able to make FPG but hopefully y'all have a great time!



Same to ya.  



mudracing101 said:


> Salad, Lil fried fish, fried chicken, mashed taters, collard greens, but i should not have and i repeat , not have ate that bowl of *chili* for dessert....ooooffff.



ppppppppppffffffffffffftttttttttt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs can't be Queen. She aint even here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs can't be Queen. She aint even here.



what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am VERY confused.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am VERY confused.



 who's on 1st?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am VERY confused.



possessed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> who's on 1st?


What's on............oh not THAT.



blood on the ground said:


> possessed



Yes. That's it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

id rather be fishin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> id rather be fishin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



thats what im talkin about and he even looks like me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats what im talkin about and he even looks like me



Yep, He's had a few. You know, Beer day and all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm outta here. Happy Weekend All!


Can't wait to see some of the fine folks at FPG.

The rest of you


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs can't be Queen. She aint even here.


Queen Mrs. Hornet



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm outta here. Happy Weekend All!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see some of the fine folks at FPG.
> ...



How you gonna be queen then leave


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay Drivlers, has anybody heard anything further on the Clark Hill WMA murder? Apparently the thread was pulled...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2012)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Okay Drivlers, has anybody heard anything further on the Clark Hill WMA murder? Apparently the thread was pulled...



Nope


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a package~~~I got a paaaaaackage in the mail!!
that is all, carry on.................


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got a package~~~I got a paaaaaackage in the mail!!
> that is all, carry on.................



 Pics woman..........Pics........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got a package~~~I got a paaaaaackage in the mail!!
> that is all, carry on.................



Can't wait to see it in person. 
H22 got a package today too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 28, 2012)

Guess its time for me to go home , see ya'll later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Okay Drivlers, has anybody heard anything further on the Clark Hill WMA murder? Apparently the thread was pulled...



Nope. Suspicious death, authorities still investigating. I think the thread got pulled because the speculation was running rampant.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Suspicious death, authorities still investigating. I think the thread got pulled because the speculation was running rampant.



Just who is speculation?   They sure don't post much in the driveler threads.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2012)

Partially packed


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeopardy final question.  What game that Milton Bradly sold was called sex in a box?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

Monopoly


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Greetings from beautiful downtown statesboro! Sitting a place called 119 Chopped with bubbette and allie. Just finished the raw fish appetizer and ordered some cooked fish for the main.
Got a big day tommorow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

Long day!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Long day!!



Youngins can take it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Youngins can take it though.



I'm just now wakin up good!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

Dont make me come down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont make me come down there.



You'll more than likely have to wake me up, us youngins like to sleep in ya know!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

My Dad used to wake me up at about 5:30 in the morning. I can still here him saying "you gonna sleep all day boy".


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My Dad used to wake me up at about 5:30 in the morning. I can still here him saying "you gonna sleep all day boy".



I say that to mine now @ noon


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I say that to mine now @ noon



Yeah times do change things. Mine are grown up and gone now but they were not early risers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah times do change things. Mine are grown up and gone now but they were not early risers.



Shoot.....my wife can still lay in bed for 9-10 hrs. on her days off. I don't know how she does it.  I have to make myself stay for 7 nowadays.

Speakin of.....I'd better go eat supper or I'll be up all night!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

Night Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't wait to see it in person.
> H22 got a package today too.


 broke it in on the okra in the garden, sliced up my thumb real good!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Sharpblades!!!!!!!!!!! I'm lovin it!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Night Jeff.



Good night KyDawg!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, i had to go down to a friends dock and catch a few trout.

Now back to jeopardy question, The game that was described as sex in a box.






The answer is


Twister!!!


I figgered yawl would know that one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2012)

yawn!   It is Saturday.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope our friends are having a blast at the FPG.  I wish I could have gone.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hope our friends are having a blast at the FPG.  I wish I could have gone.



Truck been packed since before da sun woke up. Still waitin to pull out. How ya'll are this fine morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Sorry, i had to go down to a friends dock and catch a few trout.
> 
> Now back to jeopardy question, The game that was described as sex in a box.
> 
> ...



 Should have!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> yawn!   It is Saturday.



I reckon, gonna be a 12-14 hr Saturday for me!



pstrahin said:


> I hope our friends are having a blast at the FPG.  I wish I could have gone.



X2......You and me, both!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Truck been packed since before da sun woke up. Still waitin to pull out. How ya'll are this fine morning.



Gettin ready to head out the door to work. Tell everyone Hi from me and the Jag, Chris. Y'all have a great time!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> broke it in on the okra in the garden, sliced up my thumb real good!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2012)

Just had the coolest experience @ the grocery store. While we was checking out @ the register this little ol' man just starts playin "You are my Sunshine" on his harmonica! Everybody just stopped & listened to him. It was so cool!


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2012)

Deader 'n a doornail in here...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Deader 'n a doornail in here...



Not anymore us old folks have showed up.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a greeaat song! Just sayin


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2012)

Lived through another one


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lived through another one


easy when ya ain't drankin...........
OMG, I LOVE MY WOODY BUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 30, 2012)

Had a blast today! Night at work seems to be dragging by now. Guess I will go fire up the old loader for awhile!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2012)

Bring that loader over here if'n you need a purpose to fire it up.  

Well my body says morning but the sky says dark outside.  Well on my third cup of coffee and the white screen of death is gone so grab a cup and join me.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

I would but I'm goin back to sleep


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2012)

Me the lil miss blood are in the stand she is sportin the Horton with a muzy and bad intention in her heart! One week ago today she launched a bolt at a young buck with no success, maybe today will be different ... either way its good to be in the woods...mornin all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2012)

May lil miss blood draw blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2012)

HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING to all of you fellow drivelers.

I had a blast getting together again at FPG yesterday.  Finally got see some new faces to go along with screen names for some of you.  The fellowship was awesome and the food was absolutely delicious.  Thanks to all of the participants for sharing your time with the rest of us drivelers this weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Just had the coolest experience @ the grocery store. While we was checking out @ the register this little ol' man just starts playin "You are my Sunshine" on his harmonica! Everybody just stopped & listened to him. It was so cool!





I would have set a spell and listened to that. 

Mornin` folks...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I would have set a spell and listened to that.
> 
> Mornin` folks...



Mornin nic, 
me an the little one here in the woods watching some turkey feed by. She turned 10 today!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2012)

Tell her happy birthday from me. Havin` turkeys around your stand insures that you will be still.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin nic,
> me an the little one here in the woods watching some turkey feed by. She turned 10 today!


Tell her "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" again then!! 


Nicodemus said:


> Tell her happy birthday from me. Havin` turkeys around your stand insures that you will be still.


Hiya! You missed some mighty fine vittles yesterday!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2012)

Dear Lord, I don't know if I can handle this "band mom" thing. 

Going to bed at 3:00 in the morning just isn't my thing unless I'm up looking at trail cam pics with Wobbert-Woo!   We've got the next weekend off then a HUGE game the following Friday night, get home around midnight then leave for Prattville, AL that Saturday morning only to get home Sunday morning. I don't know how these kids do it.  


Well, considering that Steamroller is back  I was gonna go to the woods this afternoon but I got nuttin but rain on the radar. Risky blood trailing in the rain for that magnificent beast is not an option. He broke the tip of his main beam off already. Still an awesome rack but the beast himself is the trophy. His body mass is just amazing. I've got a really nice selection this year but Steamroller is gonna be the one that consumes my thoughts.  

Yall need to hurry up and post some FPG pics. 


Oh and "Dear Jason Aldean, please say it ain't so".


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yall need to hurry up and post some FPG pics.



None of mine show the witless protection members


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2012)

FPG was a blast as always, great folks and food.


Packing up to take Dawn on a quick 3 day mini vacation, haven't decided where we're going.  Either Savannah, or the mountains (Helen) or Callaway Gardens ????


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FPG was a blast as always, great folks and food.
> 
> 
> Packing up to take Dawn on a quick 3 day mini vacation, haven't decided where we're going.  Either Savannah, or the mountains (Helen) or Callaway Gardens ????



put em in a round robin twister playoff


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sitting in a nail salon in statesboro while bubbette and allie get a pedicure. Already read all the hunting magazines. Somebody shoot me!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a nail salon in statesboro while bubbette and allie get a pedicure. Already read all the hunting magazines. Somebody shoot me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FPG was a blast as always, great folks and food.



Yep. Thanks for supplying all that awesome que and stew..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep. Thanks for supplying all that awesome que and stew..



You right bout that  They was a pile of fine eatin to be had


----------



## baldfish (Sep 30, 2012)

Was really good to see yall at FPG the short time I was there. Gald everybody made it home safe


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Was really good to see yall at FPG the short time I was there. Gald everybody made it home safe



did you tell the sheriff's to pull me over an check


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> did you tell the sheriff's to pull me over an check



Did you ever check your truck to find that exotic tree frog that was makin that crazy sound on Saturday morning?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you ever check your truck to find that exotic tree frog that was makin that crazy sound on Saturday morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm just glad everyone had someone their age to hang out with..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Had an excellent weekend with my Athens peeps and most of all with my GON family....... Great to meet the new folks!!!!!! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Had an excellent weekend with my Athens peeps and most of all with my GON family....... Great to meet the new folks!!!!!! Can't wait to do it again.



Athens peeps are AWESOME.(my home town) GON family=


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just glad everyone had someone their age to hang out with..
> 
> View attachment 690645



Look at that HANDSOME boy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, we decided to put off our trip til tomorrow.  Kinda crappy weather out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, we decided to put off our trip til tomorrow.  Kinda crappy weather out.



Lightweight...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, we decided to put off our trip til tomorrow.  Kinda crappy weather out.



Just finished comin down in buckets here.....


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just glad everyone had someone their age to hang out with..
> 
> View attachment 690645



  

Just showed em the pic, all I heard was "oh my god " followed by some whispering.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Just showed em the pic, all I heard was "oh my god " followed by some whispering.



We need a whispering smiley......

If they didn't like seeing their pics on here, just wait till I post it on Colin's Facebook page. They'll whisper so much their voices will get stuck that way!!!! .


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a whispering smiley......
> 
> If they didn't like seeing their pics on here, just wait till I post it on Colin's Facebook page. They'll whisper so much their voices will get stuck that way!!!! .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Just showed em the pic, all I heard was "oh my god " followed by some whispering.






Sweet gals bro, hope we didn't freak 'em out too badly...

Both of them are hawties, good luck to you in the very NEAR future !!! 


The blonde absolutely tripped me OUT !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet gals bro, hope we didn't freak 'em out too badly...
> 
> Both of them are hawties, good luck to you in the very NEAR future !!!
> 
> ...



Who don't trip you out Quack.





 I wuv u


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet gals bro, hope we didn't freak 'em out too badly...
> 
> Both of them are hawties, good luck to you in the very NEAR future !!!
> 
> ...



HOQ beeez trippin'


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet gals bro, hope we didn't freak 'em out too badly...
> 
> Both of them are hawties, good luck to you in the very NEAR future !!!
> 
> ...



Yea she be special  

They had a large time for sure. Course the cute boys probably helped.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Yea she be special
> 
> They had a large time for sure. Course the cute boys probably helped.



Least they had somethin to offset Unk an the rest of the nuts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Yea she be special
> 
> They had a large time for sure. Course the cute boys probably helped.



On the ride home I asked Colin what they talked about when he FINALLY stayed over there for a few hours and visited with them. He said "nothing really". Any other time I would have pushed him for more details, but after a day and a half of being around them I totally believed him..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On the ride home I asked Colin what they talked about when he FINALLY stayed over there for a few hours and visited with them. He said "nothing really". Any other time I would have pushed him for more details, but after a day and a half of being around them I totally believed him..



#2-Is it a blond joke 
MC-We'll see.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Least they had somethin to offset Unk an the rest of the nuts




Yeah but, Quack was "rockin" da Polo . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> On the ride home I asked Colin what they talked about when he FINALLY stayed over there for a few hours and visited with them. He said "nothing really". Any other time I would have pushed him for more details, but after a day and a half of being around them I totally believed him..






Oh Lawwwwwwwwd !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah but, Quack was "rockin" da Polo . . .



Real men wear pank.........least that was the WOW consensus.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Finally home from Statesboro!
Sat in the rain watching the ballgame last night, then went to a high cost/low quality restaurant, and then followed that with a grocery shopping spree for my daughter this morning. I'm bwoke again....
 Still can't find Quack's bro at the GSU stadium. Musta been hiding behind the sea of pop-up tents at the back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

I can honestly say that those two girls provide more laughs than I can remember at any other gathering we've had. It would have been real boring if we'd been stuck with just Ron White Jr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Real men wear pank.........least that was the WOW consensus.......



Tha YOUNG Wow's that is.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tha YOUNG Wow's that is.



Really


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah but, Quack was "rockin" da Polo . . .



That facelift really helped too


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can honestly say that those two girls provide more laughs than I can remember at any other gathering we've had. It would have been real boring if we'd been stuck with just Ron White Jr.



 

dont forget Zac Brown


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> That facelift really helped too



I bout spit my ice tea out on that one..



crappiedex said:


> dont forget Zac Brown



I think the boy let them down when he wouldn't sing a few bars..

You wanna get em' whisperin again? Show em' this link..

https://www.facebook.com/colin.reece.39?fref=ts


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bout spit my ice tea out on that one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried Jamey Johnson, but they looked more confused than normal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I tried Jamey Johnson, but they looked more confused than normal



Well, I did get told when they decided that I needed make-up!!! 

Course, the look on #2's face was priceless when you told her the boiled peanut she dropped on the ground was still edible..


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bout spit my ice tea out on that one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They sent him a friend request 

Its been alot of snickers and whispering since we got home. Not sure I want to know.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I did get told when they decided that I needed make-up!!!
> 
> Course, the look on #2's face was priceless when you told her the boiled peanut she dropped on the ground was still edible..



Ya know I don't think she believed me  Nobody tell her they grow underground


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> They sent him a friend request
> 
> Its been alot of snickers and whispering since we got home. Not sure I want to know.



Lessen you want to be told what color make-up you're fixin to wear I don't think I'd ask..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> They sent him a friend request
> 
> Its been alot of snickers and whispering since we got home. Not sure I want to know.



are they still usin the chair


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ya know I don't think she believed me  Nobody tell her they grow underground



BWAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> are they still usin the chair



You mean the zero gravity exercise chairs I brought?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lessen you want to be told what color make-up you're fixin to wear I don't think I'd ask..



Hankus- Crimson
#2- What


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> They sent him a friend request
> 
> Its been alot of snickers and whispering since we got home. Not sure I want to know.



#2 sent me one too...

She don't have any voodoo dolls does she?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean the zero gravity exercise chairs I brought?



#1 was havin trouble til Lil feller bout flipped her over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hankus- Crimson
> #2- What



I'm gonna have a hard time not laughin in someone's face the next time I hear "what"!!! I think I heard it more in two days than I've heard it my entire 54 years up til now..

But it was the blank expressions, with her mouth gaping, and not saying a word that were priceless. Especially when Quack used his flashlight to get the deer in headlights expression.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2 sent me one too...
> 
> She don't have any voodoo dolls does she?



Do not refer me, my IQ couldn't take that kinda blow 

like she would know how to operate one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> #1 was havin trouble til Lil feller bout flipped her over



You should have been over there for the real serious paranormal / sasquatch / UFO's conversation....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna have a hard time not laughin in someone's face the next time I hear "what"!!! I think I heard it more in two days than I've heard it my entire 54 years up til now..
> 
> But it was the blank expressions, with her mouth gaping, and not saying a word that were priceless. Especially when Quack used his flashlight to get the deer in headlights expression.



Ain't no way we coulda afforded to pay for that much entertainment


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have been over there for the real serious paranormal / sasquatch / UFO's conversation....



I woulda had to take the fifth for that I'm sure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ain't no way we coulda afforded to pay for that much entertainment



Yep, Matt is the star for bringin them along. Of course, now he's beholden to repeat that entertainment at future gatherins too.. laughin is good for a soul..


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2 sent me one too...
> 
> She don't have any voodoo dolls does she?



Bless your heart 



Hankus said:


> #1 was havin trouble til Lil feller bout flipped her over



#1 have trouble... say it aint so


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Bless your heart
> 
> 
> 
> #1 have trouble... say it aint so



Well, considering it took them a full 12 hours to figure out which one was #1 and which one was #2....
How in the world did you ever get any sleep with the whisperin debate they must have had to figure that one out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

#2's FB page says she lives in Delhi, India !!! 

OH GOD, MAKE IT STOP, PLEEEEAAAASE !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Matt is the star for bringin them along. Of course, now he's beholden to repeat that entertainment at future gatherins too.. laughin is good for a soul..



yep beholdin 



crappiedex said:


> Bless your heart
> 
> 
> 
> #1 have trouble... say it aint so



I so bad wanted to do "Who's on first?" with em 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, considering it took them a full 12 hours to figure out which one was #1 and which one was #2....
> How in the world did you ever get any sleep with the whisperin debate they must have had to figure that one out?



No worse than the yotes an "frogs"  

That head peerin in my winder fixed the snooze feature though


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do not refer me, my IQ couldn't take that kinda blow
> 
> like she would know how to operate one



Prepare to be invaded by teenage girly talk. I shouldnt have to endure this alone.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2's FB page says she lives in Delhi, India !!!
> 
> OH GOD, MAKE IT STOP, PLEEEEAAAASE !!!!



10 to one she cain find it on a map


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Prepare to be invaded by teenage girly talk. I shouldnt have to endure this alone.



If I need a dose I'll jus come over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep beholdin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dood!!! I was jes tryin to find that xotic tree frog..



crappiedex said:


> Prepare to be invaded by teenage girly talk. I shouldnt have to endure this alone.



Sharin your pain with us huh? What are friends for? 



Hankus said:


> 10 to one she cain find it on a map


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, considering it took them a full 12 hours to figure out which one was #1 and which one was #2....
> How in the world did you ever get any sleep with the whisperin debate they must have had to figure that one out?



not sure they ever did figure it out. I know I aint


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> not sure they ever did figure it out. I know I aint



Now #1 friended me....

I'm gonna try and parlay these two new FB friend request into ammo for the next gathering.. Either that or get better at my make-up..

At least #1 knows what country she lives in!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dood!!! I was jes tryin to find that xotic tree frog..
> 
> 
> 
> Sharin your pain with us huh? What are friends for?



I can only imagine your surprise 

The pain of learnin to fish was enough 



crappiedex said:


> not sure they ever did figure it out. I know I aint



That ones #1 an the other one is #2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I can only imagine your surprise
> 
> The pain of learnin to fish was enough
> 
> ...



You shoulda hung around. One of the fellers in the spot next to us went to sleep walkin later on...


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I can only imagine your surprise
> 
> The pain of learnin to fish was enough
> 
> ...



Thats a whole nother story


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shoulda hung around. One of the fellers in the spot next to us went to sleep walkin later on...



Wait....which one 



crappiedex said:


> Thats a whole nother story



Ain't it though

What was that?
Hankus-Your pole........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats a whole nother story



I thought the boy was a professional!!! What are the odds of losin a pole twice and snaggin it twice? That ain't luck, that mad skilz...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wait....which one
> .



LaGrangeDave. Boy was in a zone. Thank goodness the twins weren't still up, they'd have confuzzled him for sure..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought the boy was a professional!!! What are the odds of losin a pole twice and snaggin it twice? That ain't luck, that mad skilz...



Not a skill that you want to aquire, but a necessary one at times


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Not a skill that you want to aquire, but a necessary one at times



Well, apparently one of the skilz you and me need to work on is our whisperin..

How did it go? "Y'all don't whisper very good"..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> LaGrangeDave. Boy was in a zone. Thank goodness the twins weren't still up, they'd have confuzzled him for sure..



Well that splains it a lil better


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, apparently one of the skilz you and me need to work on is our whisperin..
> 
> How did it go? "Y'all don't whisper very good"..



I learned in a sawmill  What's yer excuse


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I learned in a sawmill  What's yer excuse



I was jes followin your lead, specially since we were whisperin about what we should figure out to whisper about..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was jes followin your lead, specially since we were whisperin about what we should figure out to whisper about..



I think we were losin brain cells faster than we could revive em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think we were losin brain cells faster than we could revive em



No doubt...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No doubt...



The spider was awesome though. Rekon his buddies believed the relay of the conversation later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The spider was awesome though. Rekon his buddies believed the relay of the conversation later



He was movin as fast as he could to find the nearest escape route.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was movin as fast as he could to find the nearest escape route.



He had no idea what he walked into


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He had no idea what he walked into



Did you see K80's wifes comment on one of the other FPG threads? She called Quack a "metrosexual"


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you see K80's wifes comment on one of the other FPG threads? She called Quack a "metrosexual"



He looked outta place with the crew there for sure, but I ain sure he knows what that means


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He looked outta place with the crew there for sure, but I ain sure he knows what that means



He seemed to be gettin doubled teamed with harrassment by wow's all weekend. They wasn't cuttin him any slack at all..


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He seemed to be gettin doubled teamed with harrassment by wow's all weekend. They wasn't cuttin him any slack at all..



The words glutton for punishment come to mind


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He seemed to be gettin doubled teamed with harrassment by wow's all weekend. They wasn't cuttin him any slack at all..



He brought it on himself


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> The words glutton for punishment come to mind



Definitely


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> The words glutton for punishment come to mind





Hankus said:


> He brought it on himself


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2012)

puter actin funny, gona call it a night and get my pics up tomorrow........ again, had a great time with everyone!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2012)

What is this FPG thing yall speak of? Sounds like fun, and something the wife and I need to attend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2012)

Well another Monday snuck in to ruin the weekend.   Coffee makes it better....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY MONDAY to all of you drivelers out there this wet morning.

Now send in the coffee so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Sure hope that everyone had a great weekend and now is ready to get down to serious work for the rest of the week.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Mornen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Dangit man, Them twins made me gunshy after roundin the corner and seein them sittin in them chairs yesterdaya mernin (sneak attack I tell ya). I coulda swore I heard whisperin when I woke up, and slowly snuck in da livin room wif a baseball bat in my hands. Thankfully it was only the dog takin a bath..

Mernin errybuddy..


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 1, 2012)

I am loving it, my snarling baby sister is deploying on a shakedown cruise this morning, her first trip on the big water.

Doesn't she look happy about her new accommodations ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> I am loving it, my snarling baby sister is deploying on a shakedown cruise this morning, her first trip on the big water.
> 
> Doesn't she look happy about her new accommodations ?



Where's she cruisin to?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.



Mornin slacker..


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 1, 2012)

Good morning Folks.  Hope y'all had a great weekend.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin slacker..



I hate I missed it. I loaded the truck Friday before Colt got home from work and was ready to go. He got a call early Satyrday that a couple of guys had layed out and they needed him to come in for a little. Needless to say he was not too happy about it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2012)

Monday morning is upon us...UGH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I hate I missed it. I loaded the truck Friday before Colt got home from work and was ready to go. He got a call early Satyrday that a couple of guys had layed out and they needed him to come in for a little. Needless to say he was not too happy about it.



Get that boy a moped and one of them sexy watermelon lookin helmets and turn him loose..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

mernin folks!
wild ride in this mernin.... just about took the paint off a bysickle rider this mernin!! honestly don't no how i didn't clip him/her with my mirror! to ride a bike in the dark on 41 is just crazy!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin folks!
> wild ride in this mernin.... just about took the paint off a bysickle rider this mernin!! honestly don't no how i didn't clip him/her with my mirror! to ride a bike in the dark on 41 is just crazy!!



If you're gonna clip em' make it a clean one. All you did is make em' mess up their drawers..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

that feller on TV still says it is gona rain !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin folks!
> wild ride in this mernin.... just about took the paint off a bysickle rider this mernin!! honestly don't no how i didn't clip him/her with my mirror! to ride a bike in the dark on 41 is just crazy!!



where/what is 41 ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> that feller on TV still says it is gona rain !!!



What does your weather rock say?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

That it has been rainin' all night you fool !!!

Now what/where is a 41 ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

I got a question fer you wise ones !! Anyway to set this thang to refresh on it's own ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I got a question fer you wise ones !! Anyway to set this thang to refresh on it's own ??



Nope.

What's a 41?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope.
> 
> What's a 41?



Whatever blood on the ground was talkin about bout somebody ridein on one !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

potty mouth....i don't know !!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin folks!
> wild ride in this mernin.... just about took the paint off a bysickle rider this mernin!! honestly don't no how i didn't clip him/her with my mirror! to ride a bike in the dark on 41 is just crazy!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're gonna clip em' make it a clean one. All you did is make em' mess up their drawers..




Thanks for reminding me why I gave up my road bike & only ride my mtn bike!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> where/what is 41 ??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope.
> 
> What's a 41?



cobb parkway or hwy 41


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mornin Ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Ya'll.


Heeeeyyyyyy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy!





My brain cells need serious re-generation this morning, and the strongest thing I had to drink this weekend was Milo's Sweet Tea..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cobb parkway or hwy 41





oh, ok. thanky


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My brain cells need serious re-generation this morning, and the strongest thing I had to drink this weekend was Milo's Sweet Tea..


 you mean my sweet tea wasn't as strong as Milo's?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy!



Good morning, i see everyone had a good time at Fpg.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i see everyone had a good time at Fpg.


 I'm fixin to go post my pics now............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm fixin to go post my pics now............



Well make sure you do it in the FPG pic thread...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mornin Dribelers


Great Weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

cube steak, fried squash, turn up greenz.......life is good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Dribelers
> 
> 
> Great Weekend!



Mernin you sexy beast you..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2012)

'Morning ya'll !!!






I think FPG needs to be renamed to AQW, Abuse Quack Weekend . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My brain cells need serious re-generation this morning, and the strongest thing I had to drink this weekend was Milo's Sweet Tea..



Me too also

Hey ya'll


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin you sexy beast you..



I've been called worse.



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll !!!
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...



You asked for it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can do that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Me too also
> 
> Hey ya'll



Mornin Sexy Beast !!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

Just so ya'll know ahead of time....Leaf lookin' season has been canceled this year !! So no need fer anybody to come up here cloggin the back roads, stoppin in the middle of the road to look at way yonder mtns and such !!

I'll start a new thread in a few days as the time gets closer to the usual time it usually happens !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well make sure you do it in the FPG pic thread...


I did, but I couldn't resist putting one up of my "wild eyed boy"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Dribelers
> Great Weekend!





blood on the ground said:


> cube steak, fried squash, turn up greenz.......life is good!


ohthatsoundsyummmmyyy!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll !!!
> I think FPG needs to be renamed to AQW, Abuse Quack Weekend . . .










Hornet22 said:


> Me too also
> Hey ya'll




ok, my pics are up.............. IN the FPG thread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I did, but I couldn't resist putting one up of my "wild eyed boy"!
> 
> :



I saw that...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that...



KANG CERVANTES


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> KANG CERVANTES



How'd you like my throne?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How'd you like my throne?



perfect... it's portable


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> perfect... it's portable



Well, SOMEONE, thought it was a zero gravity exercise (or exorcise, if you met her) machine.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sexy Beast !!!!


ssssshhhhhhh, don't tell nobody


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> ssssshhhhhhh, don't tell nobody



Or y'all could change your screen names. 

Sexy Beast & Mrs. Sexy Beast...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, SOMEONE, thought it was a zero gravity exercise (or exorcise, if you met her) machine.


#2???


Hornet22 said:


> ssssshhhhhhh, don't tell nobody


 too late!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

wen to dentst this mornng. mMouf numbb toof gonee. drugsss on bored. tim for a napp.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wen to dentst this mornng. mMouf numbb toof gonee. drugsss on bored. tim for a napp.


 aaaawww..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wen to dentst this mornng. mMouf numbb toof gonee. drugsss on bored. tim for a napp.





Keebs said:


> aaaawww..................



He drooled all over his keyboard while typing that..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He drooled all over his keyboard while typing that..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

I bet everythang is real purdy !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wen to dentst this mornng. mMouf numbb toof gonee. drugsss on bored. tim for a napp.



let me pull it and i will save you some money next time! im getting really good at home brew dentistry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2012)

It's getting ready to FLOOD here . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's getting ready to FLOOD here . . .


 you've never drove in the rain before?


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2012)

This weather is gunna suck to work in ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's getting ready to FLOOD here . . .



go check out MCs weather maps at a glance..you really are about to get some heavy rain


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's getting ready to FLOOD here . . .



You wants borrow my pank umbreller, wouldn't want you to mess up that awesome doo


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You wants borrow my pank umbreller, wouldn't want you to mess up that awesome doo



aaaawww, now that wuz nice! i got me one wif pokeydots


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You wants borrow my pank umbreller, wouldn't want you to mess up that awesome doo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You wants borrow my pank umbreller, wouldn't want you to mess up that awesome doo


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 1, 2012)

I did not know my list of forum infractions is viewable in tha profile. Dang, it says strike one never expires.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, SOMEONE, thought it was a zero gravity exercise (or exorcise, if you met her) machine.



They dont have them in India


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You wants borrow my pank umbreller, wouldn't want you to mess up that awesome doo


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 you did see what I did after that picture, didn't you?
OH, I found that list we were talking about, check your email!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

breamreaper said:


> i did not know my list of forum infractions is viewable in tha profile. Dang, it says strike one never expires.



wur ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

today would be a nice day to be layin around with the winders open and a pot of veggie soup on the stove smellin up the house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> today would be a nice day to be layin around with the winders open and a pot of veggie soup on the stove smellin up the house!



Exactly what I'm doin, but it ain't veggie soup smellin up da house..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what I'm doin, but it ain't veggie soup smellin up da house..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what I'm doin, but it ain't veggie soup smellin up da house..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

nap makes everything better. Man, this sux. My entire right cheek is swollen. This will really hurt when the feeling come back.

Now, i gotta find something to eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> nap makthes evweything betther. Man, this thux. My enthire wight theek is swowwen. Thith will reawwy huwt when the feewing comth back.
> 
> Now, i gottha find thomething tho eat.


There fixed it for you...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There fixed it for you...


 you're on a roll today!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wur ???



Oh you aint never got ur hand spanked by a mod?

Next to stats, contact info, etc it say infractions. Open it up and it says who and why I'm on the poo poo list.

I pled NOLO but whatev.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There fixed it for you...



thanth youth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Oh you aint never got ur hand spanked by a mod?
> 
> Next to stats, contact info, etc it say infractions. Open it up and it says who and why I'm on the poo poo list.
> 
> I pled NOLO but whatev.



Mine doesn't say that. I guess that means my slate has been wiped clean!!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine doesn't say that. I guess that means my slate has been wiped clean!!!



Yea I got pardoned once before, or so I thought. Maybe just paroled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Yea I got pardoned once before, or so I thought. Maybe just paroled.



I meant to ask you about that "dot sized" bulls eye on your forehead on Saturday. But I didn't want to be rude...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I meant to ask you about that "dot sized" bulls eye on your forehead on Saturday. But I didn't want to be rude...



Taheehee I told the wife, the way everybody talked about you, I expected you to be twice as big and twice as dark. not tall messican.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Taheehee I told the wife, the way everybody talked about you, I expected you to be twice as big and twice as dark. not tall messican.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin


 I did this weekend and yes, I thought about you.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I did this weekend and yes, I thought about you.........



thats awesome! i seen the pics and it looks like ya'll had fun! sure wish i could have made it 
it was really good to see all the kids that got to come and have fun!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats awesome! i seen the pics and it looks like ya'll had fun! sure wish i could have made it
> it was really good to see all the kids that got to come and have fun!


 change of scenery is always a good thing, add in good food & good company = great time!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats awesome! i seen the pics and it looks like ya'll had fun! sure wish i could have made it
> it was really good to see all the kids that got to come and have fun!



Why yes, yes, us kids did have a good fun time.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Comin through.....anybody seen that extra piece of buttermilk pie laying around anywhere??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> change of scenery is always a good thing, add in good food & good company = great time!


AMEN TO THAT!!!


Hornet22 said:


> Why yes, yes, us kids did have a good fun time.



 me an you will get along just fine!!! laughin is way more fun than being mad.... i had my daughter laughing so hard yesterday i thought she was going to fall out of the tree stand!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Comin through.....anybody seen that extra piece of buttermilk pie laying around anywhere??


 oooopppsss, was that yours????? Man it was goood!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oooopppsss, was that yours????? Man it was goood!



I managed to get a little bite Sunday mornin...and yes it was!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I managed to get a little bite Sunday mornin...and yes it was!!!!!



Man, I thought you was fix'n to get bandeded right there on the spot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

im going home and werk in the yard.....burnin brush


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im going home and werk in the yard.....burnin brush


 stop by my house when you finish yours, I got a few piles that need attention too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im going home and werk in the yard.....burnin brush



Not today you're not...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well..................Looky who's King.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well..................Looky who's King.


 I wondered who was gonna point that out!
Of COURSE he is!!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 1, 2012)

Afternoon Drivelers.  How y'all are?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Man, I thought you was fix'n to get bandeded right there on the spot.



...Nobody stopped me so I dug in....... won't miss too many chances at some buttermilk pie.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Afternoon Drivelers.  How y'all are?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ...Nobody stopped me so I dug in....... won't miss too many chances at some buttermilk pie.



You got that right..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got that right..



Yes sir!!!   Oh weather Guru....what is your recommendation on a weather app for the iphone??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2012)

my wife just left me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yes sir!!!   Oh weather Guru....what is your recommendation on a weather app for the iphone??



Pic one of the following 

#1 - app for radar

#2 - app for gfs model runs

#3 - app for daily/weekly forecasts

Then get back to me..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> my wife just left me.





Oh wait.

Sorry bro.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> my wife just left me.



where'd she go.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> my wife just left me.


 where'd she leave you.................


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pic one of the following
> 
> #1 - app for radar
> 
> ...



daily/weekly.....with good radar imaging


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2012)

Nothing like passing your first two finals and coming home in a good mood, only to have it shot down by being told you're not very bright for donating blood while being super stressed out. 

It was for extra credit and you can apply it to whichever of the four finals you want. I did it because tomorrow I take my pharmacology final. It's not a super hard subject, but with the way they've got the semester lined up, I've literally only been in the classroom 5 times. That's it. We've only have 5 pharmacology classes. And I'm supposed to know everything. So, of course I wanted a few extra points.

Sorry y'all. I've freakin' had it. I started this whole stupid process because he wanted me to and said he would be so proud of me if I did it. Well, I'm doing it and I get nothin' but crap in return so far. 

Stompin' off Slip style so I can go outside and cry it out on the porch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> daily/weekly.....with good radar imaging



You gotta pic one or the other. The world of apps ain't Burger King ya' know...

For daily / weekly about any of them will give you the general info. Accuweather, Weatherbug, etc. etc. etc. 

For radar I use My Radar Pro. It is a paid app but I think they have a free version as well. It is quicker to load than some of the others.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nothing like passing your first two finals and coming home in a good mood, only to have it shot down by being told you're not very bright for donating blood while being super stressed out.
> 
> It was for extra credit and you can apply it to whichever of the four finals you want. I did it because tomorrow I take my pharmacology final. It's not a super hard subject, but with the way they've got the semester lined up, I've literally only been in the classroom 5 times. That's it. We've only have 5 pharmacology classes. And I'm supposed to know everything. So, of course I wanted a few extra points.
> 
> ...



Do what any good RN wife would do to their hubby saying something stupid. Smack him in the back of the head real hard and tell him to shut the (insert expletive of your choice here) up..

Don't ask me how I know this works..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nothing like passing your first two finals and coming home in a good mood, only to have it shot down by being told you're not very bright for donating blood while being super stressed out.
> 
> It was for extra credit and you can apply it to whichever of the four finals you want. I did it because tomorrow I take my pharmacology final. It's not a super hard subject, but with the way they've got the semester lined up, I've literally only been in the classroom 5 times. That's it. We've only have 5 pharmacology classes. And I'm supposed to know everything. So, of course I wanted a few extra points.
> 
> ...


 Sugar, you go cry your eyes out, get it outta your system, then get back in, lock yourself in a room & study, tell HIM to watch the kids.......... gggrrrr, good thing I don't want to get slapped or banded for real or I'd tell you what I'd really like to tell him...... 
_*BUT!!!!!!!!!!! Don't You Forget, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nothing like passing your first two finals and coming home in a good mood, only to have it shot down by being told you're not very bright for donating blood while being super stressed out.
> 
> It was for extra credit and you can apply it to whichever of the four finals you want. I did it because tomorrow I take my pharmacology final. It's not a super hard subject, but with the way they've got the semester lined up, I've literally only been in the classroom 5 times. That's it. We've only have 5 pharmacology classes. And I'm supposed to know everything. So, of course I wanted a few extra points.
> 
> ...



Hang in there girl!!! It'll be worth it in the end.....Do this for yourself, lots of opportunity out there once you are finished.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do what any good RN wife would do to their hubby saying something stupid. Smack him in the back of the head real hard and tell him to shut the (insert expletive of your choice here) up..
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this works..


 yeah, that toooo.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nothing like passing your first two finals and coming home in a good mood, only to have it shot down by being told you're not very bright for donating blood while being super stressed out.
> 
> It was for extra credit and you can apply it to whichever of the four finals you want. I did it because tomorrow I take my pharmacology final. It's not a super hard subject, but with the way they've got the semester lined up, I've literally only been in the classroom 5 times. That's it. We've only have 5 pharmacology classes. And I'm supposed to know everything. So, of course I wanted a few extra points.
> 
> ...


Donating blood is not going to affect your mental function that much. You donated a pint. You still got 3+ gallons left. Totally innocent cyber hug for you. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do what any good RN wife would do to their hubby saying something stupid. Smack him in the back of the head real hard and tell him to shut the (insert expletive of your choice here) up..
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this works..



You too? I don't think they learn it in school. It's an OJT thing, i guess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> where'd she go.....






I dunno, my money clip is gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, my money clip is gone.



any problems with your fridge?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> any problems with your fridge?







Yeah, it doesn't seem to hold enough beer ????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, my money clip is gone.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, it doesn't seem to hold enough beer ????



there ya go....she went to buy you some more beer......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> there ya go....she went to buy you some more beer......



Really


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Really



Evenin' Brother Hankus....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> there ya go....she went to buy you some more beer......



told ya'll Quack WAY outpunted his coverage.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Evenin' Brother Hankus....



Hows the weather down there  Pert near to hot yo drink outside here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> told ya'll Quack WAY outpunted his coverage.



.....but I bet it is fun playin foosball with her!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hows the weather down there  Pert near to hot yo drink outside here



It is rainin and muggy........feels like a steam bath outside


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....but I bet it is fun playin foosball with her!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....but I bet it is fun playin foosball with her!!!



must....not....respond. 

reckon i'll tke another pain pill and go drive. I need to take my laptop to the puter nerd. The processor fan quick working. I turned it off as soon as the motor seized up so shouldn't have any damage. I hope....


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2012)

Sup folks ... nobody went and floated away did they?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... nobody went and floated away did they?



Haven't broke out the waders yet....... but we are getting some pretty good rain in spells


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... nobody went and floated away did they?



Since we know they won't melt


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

I should have took the day off to recover from the weekend getaway. Kinda boring here #2 went home.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I should have took the day off to recover from the weekend getaway. Kinda boring here #2 went home.



Well I could believe that


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

You two idjits done flung a crappie craving on me. I tied a couple dozen jigs earlier just to say i'm getting ready for the spring.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> told ya'll Quack WAY outpunted his coverage.



Understatement of the year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I should have took the day off to recover from the weekend getaway. Kinda boring here #2 went home.





#2 is a tripppppppppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You two idjits done flung a crappie craving on me. I tied a couple dozen jigs earlier just to say i'm getting ready for the spring.



They live underwater year round


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I should have took the day off to recover from the weekend getaway. Kinda boring here #2 went home.



To Delhi?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They live underwater year round



True, but the only way i can catch them this time of year is jigging spoon and sonar search. Them suckers are DEEP in the lake right now.
 I like loading a cooler hitting docklights at night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Amazing how fire cant stop a used tire from burning.....kiddin, no brush burning today! Veggie soup will happen though! Cmown!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To Delhi?



Rekon its a physical or mental flight 



rhbama3 said:


> True, but the only way i can catch them this time of year is jigging spoon and sonar search. Them suckers are DEEP in the lake right now.
> I like loading a cooler hitting docklights at night.



Yeah, well, I suck at crappie fishin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon its a physical or mental flight



What?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Amazing how fire cant stop a used tire from burning.....kiddin, no brush burning today! Veggie soup will happen though! Cmown!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon its a physical or mental flight
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, I suck at crappie fishin



well, after reading your adventure with crappiedex, i know not to loan you a od and reel.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Oh you aint never got ur hand spanked by a mod?
> 
> Next to stats, contact info, etc it say infractions. Open it up and it says who and why I'm on the poo poo list.
> 
> I pled NOLO but whatev.



Well....I did get a new thread deleted one time. Had a conversation in private. Only thing I can remember !! Didn't see nothing there ! Guess I was forgiven !! Course, I didn't mean anything by it !! Just had something on my mind that I guess should have been chaulked up as lesson learned !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, after reading your adventure with crappiedex, i know not to loan you a od and reel.



I got it back


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, after reading your adventure with crappiedex, i know not to loan you a od and reel.



Mebee you could tether it to him.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mebee you could tether it to him.......



We'll get him a canepole and cork. See how it goes from there.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mebee you could tether it to him.......







rhbama3 said:


> We'll get him a canepole and cork. See how it goes from there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mebee you could tether it to him.......





rhbama3 said:


> We'll get him a canepole and cork. See how it goes from there.



You boys talkin about fishin or what?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys talkin about fishin or what?



or what



KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You two idjits done flung a crappie craving on me. I tied a couple dozen jigs earlier just to say i'm getting ready for the spring.



Well I got a seat for ya when ya want to go.  



Hankus said:


> Rekon its a physical or mental flight
> 
> Spritual
> 
> Yeah, well, I suck at crappie fishin



 
 you just need more cardio


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> or what



who......where.......huh??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who......where.......huh??



bamer, water, bloop


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys talkin about fishin or what?



the wispers gettin ya again aint they


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> bamer, water, bloop



Oh....your talking about when he cleans out the Koi pond....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> the wispers gettin ya again aint they



fish whisperers..........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> the wispers gettin ya again aint they







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Oh....your talking about when he cleans out the Koi pond....



We all know bamer woulda lost the pole


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> the wispers gettin ya again aint they





I'm being haunted,,,,,


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> fish whisperers..........



Hankus is a pole whisper apparently


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Hankus is a pole whisper apparently



Quack is going to be jealous...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack is going to be jealous...



I would have to say that quack would...........ummmmm, nevermind......I got nothin'....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Hankus is a pole whisper apparently







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack is going to be jealous...







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I would have to say that quack would...........ummmmm, nevermind......I got nothin'....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey crappiedex,,,,,,,,does #1 whisper to herself when #2 isn't around?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey crappiedex,,,,,,,,does #1 whisper to herself when #2 isn't around?



shhhhhhh, I can't hear myself......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> shhhhhhh, I can't hear myself......



What?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey crappiedex,,,,,,,,does #1 whisper to herself when #2 isn't around?







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> shhhhhhh, I can't hear myself......







Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey crappiedex,,,,,,,,does #1 whisper to herself when #2 isn't around?



  
 i just asked her she said no she talked out loud to her self


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> i just asked her she said no she talked out loud to her self



             



I know why you fish now dude


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know why you fish now dude



Finally somebody understands


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know why you fish now dude





crappiedex said:


> Finally somebody understands





#2 is harrassin me on my FB page...

Cursed I tell ya, I'm cursed..

If they join up on here I'mma tellin a mod to ban Crappiedex..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2 is harrassin me on my FB page...
> 
> Cursed I tell ya, I'm cursed..
> 
> If they join up on here I'mma tellin a mod to ban Crappiedex..



 sounds like you need to get to posting


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2 is harrassin me on my FB page...
> 
> Cursed I tell ya, I'm cursed..
> 
> If they join up on here I'mma tellin a mod to ban Crappiedex..



Once again....don't turn me over to witless prosecution


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2 is harrassin me on my FB page...
> 
> Cursed I tell ya, I'm cursed..
> 
> If they join up on here I'mma tellin a mod to ban Crappiedex..



I had to look.........an now I need a drink


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Well....I did get a new thread deleted one time. Had a conversation in private. Only thing I can remember !! Didn't see nothing there ! Guess I was forgiven !! Course, I didn't mean anything by it !! Just had something on my mind that I guess should have been chaulked up as lesson learned !!



Dang. Don't remember, were ya ...uh ...ya know...stoned? Cause sometimes I review my stats next day.  Well its cool if I get the boot, I wanna come back as a cooler screen name anyway. 

BTW evenin' time dri-ve-lass!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> sounds like you need to get to posting



Yep, got the pics rollin in. Now I wish I had of taken more...

I gots a question. Is womenz havin to shave their toes a normal thang?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2012)

Special skill needed to help todays 4th graderz do math homewerk! I kwit


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Dang. Don't remember, were ya ...uh ...ya know...stoned? Cause sometimes I review my stats next day.  Well its cool if I get the boot, I wanna come back as a cooler screen name anyway.
> 
> BTW evenin' time dri-ve-lass!



Sup tribe leader 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, got the pics rollin in. Now I wish I had of taken more...
> 
> I gots a question. Is womenz havin to shave their toes a normal thang?



Weird enough......they never told me to shave   The ZB reference was a new one though


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Special skill needed to help todays 4th graderz do math homewerk! I kwit



We're gonna need more info to be of help


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Take the puter to the shop and get 50 posts behind!
Hey Timmay! Maurice says "Hi!"


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Dang. Don't remember, were ya ...uh ...ya know...stoned? Cause sometimes I review my stats next day.  Well its cool if I get the boot, I wanna come back as a cooler screen name anyway.
> 
> BTW evenin' time dri-ve-lass!



If you wanna change your screen name, PM a admin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup tribe leader
> 
> 
> 
> Weird enough......they never told me to shave   The ZB reference was a new one though



Buncha hairy toed sasquatch womenz...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Special skill needed to help todays 4th graderz do math homewerk! I kwit



Know what ya mean Brother. They dont teach it like they useto.Good luck wiff dat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Take the puter to the shop and get 50 posts behind!
> Hey Timmay! Maurice says "Hi!"



Maurice? Ain't he the fella in that Space Cowboy song by Steve Miller?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, got the pics rollin in. Now I wish I had of taken more...
> 
> I gots a question. Is womenz havin to shave their toes a normal thang?


 
maybe we need a poll on this   I dunno



blood on the ground said:


> Special skill needed to help todays 4th graderz do math homewerk! I kwit



I just happen to know two folks that could solve all your problems


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know what ya mean Brother. They dont teach it like they useto.Good luck wiff dat.



Pffft, we weren't takin College Prep Algebra in 8th grade either..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> maybe we need a poll on this   I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to know two folks that could solve all your problems





You made me spit Milo's sweet tea on my monitor!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> maybe we need a poll on this   I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to know two folks that could solve all your problems



They will raise new ones though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They will raise new ones though



I think a female version of the movie; "Dumb and Dumber" is in order...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Take the puter to the shop and get 50 posts behind!
> Hey Timmay! Maurice says "Hi!"



did he have his chinese takeout again


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think a female version of the movie; "Dumb and Dumber" is in order...



FOX reality


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> did he have his chinese takeout again



Not yet, it was still early. 
I womder if he's a GT fan? Not many people around here have autographed Star Trek pic's on the wall.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup tribe leader
> 
> Alrighty den my boy, evenin. Man, the tribe ain fond of the mini van, er ridin period. They wanna lock hubs on them strollers and chill.
> 
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not yet, it was still early.
> I womder if he's a GT fan? Not many people around here have autographed Star Trek pic's on the wall.



missed the trekkie poster.......place looked like a computer graveyard, think I saw an Apple III on the shelf when I was in there......


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think a female version of the movie; "Dumb and Dumber" is in order...



I was thinking honey boo boo child


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I was thinking honey boo boo child



If I was better at photoshop I'd have em posted up here. Let me struggle with it a little more..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I was thinking honey boo boo child



You gotta wonder,
Who's gonna get Mama Boo Boo first: DFAC's or the IRS?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

I am at lost for words  

and I quote " omg wait till I see him again"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I am at lost for words
> 
> and I quote " omg wait till I see him again"



Thank God #2 can't see it...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

MC



dramatic pause 



You do fine work


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You gotta wonder,
> Who's gonna get Mama Boo Boo first: DFAC's or the IRS?



Heard today that some time back sugar bear burned some hunting camps in Hancock county, pulled time for it.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> MC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my dang sides hurt from laughing


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Heard today that some time back sugar bear burned some hunting camps in Hancock county, pulled time for it.



A fine upstanding individual like Sugar Bear? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> my dang sides hurt from laughing



I had to do something to put my brain to work. I was losing brain cells at an unusually high rate reading their FB posts...

I kind of figure now that next time we are at Hamburg we'll set everyone up at those same spots and I'm gonna have to camp down around site #5 or something....


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had to do something to put my brain to work. I was losing brain cells at an unusually high rate reading their FB posts...
> 
> I kind of figure now that next time we are at Hamburg we'll set everyone up at those same spots and I'm gonna have to camp down around site #5 or something....



If they get to rough just give em some bubble gum. That will keep em busy for a while


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> If they get to rough just give em some bubble gum. That will keep em busy for a while



I can see it now. One goes to whisperin to the other while blowin a bubble and it pops all in the other ones hair..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Pop, whisper, pop........OOOOOOPS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pop, whisper, pop........OOOOOOPS


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



MC, a thalt jus hit me, there's bound to be a #3 they could bring


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> MC, a thalt jus hit me, there's bound to be a #3 they could bring



I learned a long time ago two are sweet, three or more turn mean


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> MC, a thalt jus hit me, there's bound to be a #3 they could bring



Bite your tongue !!! 



crappiedex said:


> I learned a long time ago two are sweet, three or more turn mean



Meaner than these two are already?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep there be transformation unlike no other.

well im off to bed catch yall later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Yep there be transformation unlike no other.
> 
> well im off to bed catch yall later.



Mob mentality..

Yep, I'mma hit the hay too. My brain hurts just thinkin bout all of this.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sackin out three


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2012)

Another day and I am vertical.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I would have been along sooner BUT it has taken 40 minutes for this page to load properly so that I could post here on the driveler thread.  I tried it several times during that time period.     Other forums and threads were no problem BUT this one was a pain in the rear this morning.

Now I will gladly try some of your coffee this morning so that my eyes will stay open.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  I would have been along sooner BUT it has taken 40 minutes for this page to load properly so that I could post here on the driveler thread.  I tried it several times during that time period.     Other forums and threads were no problem BUT this one was a pain in the rear this morning.
> 
> Now I will gladly try some of your coffee this morning so that my eyes will stay open.





Hankus said:


> Mornin



Drink up morning friends.   coffee hankus coffee!!

EE,  feel your pain as it seemed to have that spinning thing going on the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2012)

No coffee today, too hot


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

mornin and happy 2zdy


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 2, 2012)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2012)

Swappin ballasts......hope I dont get all tingly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

What?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Swappin ballasts......hope I dont get all tingly



high voltage overhead lights or 110 4 footerz?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mornin, need breakfast.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another day and I am vertical.


 YAY, just what I needed!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, need breakfast.


 2nd shelf on the right under the counter............
Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YAY, just what I needed!
> 
> 2nd shelf on the right under the counter............
> Mornin!



Where'd ya put mine


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz blup... shweet sound of drowndin worms.. id rather be fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz blup... shweet sound of drowndin worms.. id rather be fishin



That does sound good


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz blup... shweet sound of drowndin worms.. id rather be fishin



planning to take Bubbette to a friends pond tomorrow afternoon and drown a 100 crickets.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd ya put mine


 whoever that nice man was said he'd put it on your desk.........


blood on the ground said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz blup... shweet sound of drowndin worms.. id rather be fishin





rhbama3 said:


> planning to take Bubbette to a friends pond tomorrow afternoon and drown a 100 crickets.


 I Love pond fishin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That does sound good


dont it! 


rhbama3 said:


> planning to take Bubbette to a friends pond tomorrow afternoon and drown a 100 crickets.


at'l work, just swing by an get me!


Keebs said:


> whoever that nice man was said he'd put it on your desk.........
> 
> 
> 
> I Love pond fishin!



love farm ponds cuz i cant catch anything in the big lakes


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> love farm ponds cuz i cant catch anything in the big lakes


 I don't have any big lakes to really go to......... just a couple of family ponds............ that's all I've really ever fished!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't have any big lakes to really go to......... just a couple of family ponds............ that's all I've really ever fished!



If i lived as close as you do to the river , i would be on it all the time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

man, its gonna be a loong day at work today.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 2, 2012)

Yo yo yo ...hey folks


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning...off to get a CT scan of my inerds!   Later!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 2, 2012)

ArmyTaco said:


> Yo yo yo ...hey folks



  Hey...look who showed up!   How are you and Mrs. ArmyTaco doing?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning...off to get a CT scan of my inerds!   Later!



What's wrong with ya ?? Any idea ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm ready for lunch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch



Me too. What we havin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too. What we havin?



I dunno yet, what you feel like.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dunno yet, what you feel like.



You don't know me well enough to ask that kind of question..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too. What we havin?



home brew veggie soup........right now


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch



Like erybody didn't already know that. Hey btw, we all missed MissV last weekend. Give her a hug from all o us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too. What we havin?



ham, cheese, jalapeno's, on savory rice wafers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ham, cheese, jalapeno's, on savory rice wafers.



keep the cardboard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Like erybody didn't already know that. Hey btw, we all missed MissV last weekend. Give her a hug from all o us.



But we didn't miss him...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If i lived as close as you do to the river , i would be on it all the time.


 where ya go???  like I said, I ain't never really fished a river........


rhbama3 said:


> man, its gonna be a loong day at work today.


 here too!


ArmyTaco said:


> Yo yo yo ...hey folks


 Hey Stranger!!!


boneboy96 said:


> Morning...off to get a CT scan of my inerds!   Later!


 for good results!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch


 and that's a news flash!??!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too. What we havin?


 don't you have left over rice/gumbo sausage casserole stuff?


mudracing101 said:


> I dunno yet, what you feel like.


 I can answer that, but not on here......................


Hornet22 said:


> Like erybody didn't already know that. Hey btw, we all missed MissV last weekend. Give her a hug from all o us.


 Yeah, Mud, meant to send you a message to her.............. she was missed! you were too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't know me well enough to ask that kind of question..


idjit


blood on the ground said:


> home brew veggie soup........right now


Sounds good



Hornet22 said:


> Like erybody didn't already know that. Hey btw, we all missed MissV last weekend. Give her a hug from all o us.


Got it , one big hug, i'll tell her......... wait, what bout me.



rhbama3 said:


> ham, cheese, jalapeno's, on savory rice wafers.


You had me till  rice wafer


Miguel Cervantes said:


> But we didn't miss him...



I caught that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> idjit
> Sounds good
> 
> Got it , one big hug, i'll tell her......... wait, what bout me.
> ...



I ain't too fond of them either!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't too fond of them either!



Try peanut butter on packing peanuts. It's about as tasty..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where ya go???  like I said, I ain't never really fished a river........[/SIZE]



Put the boat in the water , load the cooler, float down the river throwing a cork in lil nooks here and there, empty cooler. Dont really matter if we catch much or not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try peanut butter on packing peanuts. It's about as tasty..



oh, shuddup....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Put the boat in the water , load the cooler, float down the river throwing a cork in lil nooks here and there, empty cooler. Dont really matter if we catch much or not.


 It's a date!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh, shuddup....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



et tu, brutus? 

I want an aquarium again but Bubbette keeps saying NO!
I had a 75 gallon saltwater reef tank in Montgomery. It was a lot of work but i sure did enjoy it till Hurricane Opal took out our power for 5 days. I just want a 20-55 gallon freshwater tank this time around. 
Guess i'll keep looking at craigslist till a good deal comes along. Quietly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's a date!



just got your message mud racing Sat. but we will go soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Two mater sammiches wif mayernaze, sawt n peppah, and some kettle cooked tater chips on da side..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> et tu, brutus?
> 
> I want an aquarium again but Bubbette keeps saying NO!
> I had a 75 gallon saltwater reef tank in Montgomery. It was a lot of work but i sure did enjoy it till Hurricane Opal took out our power for 5 days. I just want a 20-55 gallon freshwater tank this time around.
> Guess i'll keep looking at craigslist till a good deal comes along. Quietly.



An indoor Koi pond..........yeah, that's what you need..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two mater sammiches wif mayernaze, sawt n peppah, and some kettle cooked tater chips on da side..



That'll work


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Put the boat in the water , load the cooler, float down the river throwing a cork in lil nooks here and there, empty cooler. Dont really matter if we catch much or not.





Keebs said:


> It's a date!



ya'll better not leave me out on this one


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two mater sammiches wif mayernaze, sawt n peppah, and some kettle cooked tater chips on da side..



Th ultimut kwestion.........what brand mayernaze?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> et tu, brutus?
> 
> I want an aquarium again but Bubbette keeps saying NO!
> I had a 75 gallon saltwater reef tank in Montgomery. It was a lot of work but i sure did enjoy it till Hurricane Opal took out our power for 5 days. I just want a 20-55 gallon freshwater tank this time around.
> Guess i'll keep looking at craigslist till a good deal comes along. Quietly.


 I was just laughin at how you said it........... honest, I could HEAR you telling him....... "Ohhhhshuddup"!


mudracing101 said:


> just got your message mud racing Sat. but we will go soon


 was it voice or just text?????? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two mater sammiches wif mayernaze, sawt n peppah, and some kettle cooked tater chips on da side..


 after the first few, my maters had NO size to them!
OH, I opened one of those jars you gave me.............. I 'bout ate half of it last night!!!!!! It weren't the bread n butter but one of the other ones, dang they is gooooooood!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya'll better not leave me out on this one


  we'll see...........


blood on the ground said:


> Th ultimut kwestion.........what brand mayernaze?









herewegoagain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we'll see...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.............i love me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Th ultimut kwestion.........what brand mayernaze?



What? 





I don't know, I jes opened da frigidator and grabbed a jar..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OH, I opened one of those jars you gave me.............. I 'bout ate half of it last night!!!!!! It weren't the bread n butter but one of the other ones, dang they is gooooooood!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya'll better not leave me out on this one


Three's a crowd


Keebs said:


> I was just laughin at how you said it........... honest, I could HEAR you telling him....... "Ohhhhshuddup"!
> 
> was it voice or just text??????
> 
> ...



Voice , thats why it was so funny.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Three's a crowd
> 
> 
> Voice , thats why it was so funny.


 kewl, let me know when the coast is clear, I got something else to send you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

<------ Boiled peanuts. 

They are good to deaf.
Oh, wait.......that's Blood's line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------ Boiled peanuts.
> 
> They are good to deaf.
> Oh, wait.......that's Blood's line.



What?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?



Who pulled your chain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who pulled your chain


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------ Boiled peanuts.
> 
> They are good to deaf.
> Oh, wait.......that's Blood's line.



Kjunboild peanuts Rule


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Make me laugh out loud at work......
Now everybodys lookin at me funny.



blood on the ground said:


> Kjunboild peanuts Rule



Peanuts Rule.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make me laugh out loud at work......
> Now everybodys lookin at me funny.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

so what is the correct responce when your wife says to you; I think im going to give the cat a bath!

A. Hold on let me get a beer
B. im going to run to the store, be back in a min.
C. I got to see this
D. you should rethink this


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> so what is the correct responce when your wife says to you; I think im going to give the cat a bath!
> 
> A. Hold on let me get a beer
> B. im going to run to the store, be back in a min.
> ...



"A"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------ Boiled peanuts.
> 
> They are good to deaf.
> Oh, wait.......that's Blood's line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> so what is the correct responce when your wife says to you; I think im going to give the cat a bath!
> 
> A. Hold on let me get a beer
> B. im going to run to the store, be back in a min.
> ...



A and C 


thisshouldbeathread


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kewl, let me know when the coast is clear, I got something else to send you!


Clear



mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------ Boiled peanuts.
> 
> They are good to deaf.
> Oh, wait.......that's Blood's line.


Love me some boiled pnuts


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who pulled your chain






blood on the ground said:


> so what is the correct responce when your wife says to you; I think im going to give the cat a bath!
> 
> A. Hold on let me get a beer
> B. im going to run to the store, be back in a min.
> ...


A and C


mrs. hornet22 said:


> A and C
> 
> 
> thisshouldbeathread



He should get pics too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Clear


 nevermind gotta work on it some more..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2012)

Jalapeno and cheese stuffed sausage dog wif mustard and hawt sauce . .  .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno and cheese stuffed sausage dog wif mustard and hawt sauce . .  .


baked bbq cheekun,  red tater salad & steamed cauliflower & broccoli.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno and cheese stuffed sausage dog wif mustard and hawt sauce . .  .


Don't git none on yo shirt.



Keebs said:


> baked bbq cheekun,  red tater salad & steamed cauliflower & broccoli.............


YUM KEEBS!

Twice baked tater.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't git none on yo shirt.
> 
> 
> YUM KEEBS!
> ...


 I need a bib!
I love twice baked taters!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

now my KEYBOARD needs a bib!!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 2, 2012)

Had some left over lasagna.  Now I need a nap.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Big ole bowl of Hamburg cheese grits.


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2012)

Sup folks ... 

Feels good outside today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Had some left over lasagna.  Now I need a nap.


me too!


Hornet22 said:


> Big ole bowl of Hamburg cheese grits.


didja cook'em in the crock pot???


slip said:


> Sup folks ...
> 
> Feels good outside today.


 feeling better?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 2, 2012)

BAMA

We have a few aquariums  on the back porch and in the barn.
If you need one i will check on sizes.

The farm is near statesboro and we are there most weekends. We may be able to meet and give you  1 or more when you are over for a game.


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too!
> 
> didja cook'em in the crock pot???
> 
> feeling better?



Honestly? A little. Work is hard right now. Pushing or lifting heavy stuff (Pretty much my entire job) brings everything back. But it hasnt been so bad that i couldnt tuff it out for the day yet. 

Could be better, could be worse too...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 2, 2012)

Water started fallin from the sky. The grass cutting is not gonna happen today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Honestly? A little. Work is hard right now. Pushing or lifting heavy stuff (Pretty much my entire job) brings everything back. But it hasnt been so bad that i couldnt tuff it out for the day yet.
> 
> Could be better, could be worse too...


 just pay attention to yourself & don't over do it, you could pay for it way worse down the line........


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

KEEBS!!!!!!! I slap forgot my lady, thanks for my surprise you lef in my truck.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> KEEBS!!!!!!! I slap forgot my lady, thanks for my surprise you lef in my truck.


 you tried it yet?? you like??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

_*MUUUuuuuuudddddd!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

83 days 54hrs 10 min til Christmas


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 83 days 54hrs 10 min til Christmas


 no sweat, I'm 'bout ready!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no sweat, I'm 'bout ready!



I aint! added more youngas to the list this year


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I aint! added more youngas to the list this year


 I won't have to worry 'bout "young'un" stuff until next Christmas.......... but I know the FIRST thing I'll be making for him........... a carbon copy of the "Board of Education" my Daddy made me for LilD!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*MUUUuuuuuudddddd!!!!!!!!*_














where's he gotten off to this time?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's he gotten off to this time?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I found him.................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


 false alarm........... sorry..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno and cheese stuffed sausage dog wif mustard and hawt sauce . .  .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't git none on yo shirt.
> 
> 
> YUM KEEBS!
> ...


Love me some twice baked taters


pstrahin said:


> Had some left over lasagna.  Now I need a nap.





Hornet22 said:


> Big ole bowl of Hamburg cheese grits.






Keebs said:


> _*MUUUuuuuuudddddd!!!!!!!!*_


Whaaaaaaa?????????



Keebs said:


> I found him.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, forgot, Hamburger steak with gravy and french fries.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2012)

Time for a dranky drank !!! 



Last day off, back at it tomorrow night . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a dranky drank !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Last day off, back at it tomorrow night . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm thirsty.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a dranky drank !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Last day off, back at it tomorrow night . . .


 no trip????


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2012)

? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:

Hamburger
Pizza
Fried Chicken
Steak

W/ out having to make so many phone calls I figured I'd ask y'all!

We already have 4 responses so I really only need 6 more! 

So what's y'alls favorite?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:
> 
> Hamburger
> Pizza
> ...


 Fried Chicken
 wait, Steak!!!!!
you could put Mud's name by all of them............


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:
> 
> Hamburger
> Pizza
> ...



I absolutely love, without a doubt, a big fat juicy RIBEYE!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:
> 
> Hamburger
> Pizza
> ...



All of the above


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

If i had to narrow it down though it would be a porterhouse


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Fried Chicken
> wait, Steak!!!!!
> you could put Mud's name by all of them............



Well, which is it.......ahnevamind........dadgumwoman


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Well, which is it.......ahnevamind........dadgumwoman


STEAK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no trip????




Naw, I didn't feel real great yesterday.  Decided to hang here at the house, 'til she found my money clip . . .






Crickett said:


> ? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:
> 
> Hamburger
> Pizza
> ...







1) Pizza !!!

2) steak

3) cheekun (cheekun fried cheekun)

4) hambooger


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> STEAK!!!!!!!!!!





That's what I said & so far that has the majority!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:
> 
> Hamburger
> Pizza
> ...



Pizza


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1) Pizza !!!
> 
> 2) steak
> 
> ...



Pick ONE....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, I didn't feel real great yesterday.  Decided to hang here at the house, 'til she found my money clip . . .
> 
> 1) Pizza !!!
> 
> ...


 you should be used to the *withoutmoneyclipsyndrom* by now!
You mean you'd rather have a PIZZA ova a STEAK???????? bouy you ain't right!


Crickett said:


> That's what I said & so far that has the majority!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Pick ONE....


 he put them in the order he likes'em!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he put them in the order he likes'em!




I know I just wanted to  him!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 2, 2012)

Boneboy-----Just been hangin out. getting by watching this little girl grow up so fast


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If i had to narrow it down though it would be a porterhouse



Great minds bro. nudder vote steak. And EWnDC


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Fried Chicken
> wait, Steak!!!!!
> you could put Mud's name by all of them............





pstrahin said:


> I absolutely love, without a doubt, a big fat juicy RIBEYE!





mudracing101 said:


> If i had to narrow it down though it would be a porterhouse





Hooked On Quack said:


> 1) Pizza !!!
> 
> 2) steak
> 
> ...





slip said:


> Pizza





Hornet22 said:


> Great minds bro. nudder vote steak. And EWnDC




Thanks y'all! 

Looks like steak is the big winner! 

Dangit now I'm hungry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Pick ONE....




I did, ya blonde haired ditzzzzzzzz . . .




Keebs said:


> you should be used to the *withoutmoneyclipsyndrom* by now!
> You mean you'd rather have a PIZZA ova a STEAK???????? bouy you ain't right!




We eat steak ALL the time, rarely pizza.  I be lovin extra cheezzzzzzze, meat and jalopeno's !!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> he put them in the order he likes'em!









Crickett said:


> I know I just wanted to  him!





Mmmmmmmmmm, harder, HARDER . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I know I just wanted to  him!


 careful.....................


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, harder, HARDER . . .


 see what I mean, Crickett???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> careful.....................
> 
> see what I mean, Crickett???



Are ya'll eggin' HOQ on again........ don't get his motor started........


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Are ya'll eggin' HOQ on again........ don't get his motor started........



I heard ifin you scratch him behind the ear his leg gets to kickin!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2012)

Afternoon Everybody, almost quittin time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Afternoon Everybody, almost quittin time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Are ya'll eggin' HOQ on again........ don't get his motor started........


 aaawwwwwmannnnn...........


pstrahin said:


> I heard ifin you scratch him behind the ear his leg gets to kickin!!


 mehbe..............


Workin2Hunt said:


> Afternoon Everybody, almost quittin time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


yes it is


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ? for you drivelers. My son's homework tonight is to ask 10 people what their favorite food is out of the following:
> 
> Hamburger
> Pizza
> ...



I'll have a pizza with a steak, hamburger, and fried chicken bits on it.....and some extra cheese......and I'll take a cold beer or 6 to wash it down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm thirsty


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I heard ifin you scratch him behind the ear his leg gets to kickin!!



Thumper...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I heard ifin you scratch him behind the ear his leg gets to kickin!!



Mine does, just ask Keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine does, just ask Keebs...


yeah it does!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah'ite, ya'll keep it going!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Later Ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm, home made Cheekun noodle soup, and kone bread . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, home made Cheekun noodle soup, and kone bread . . .



Where did you kill the noodles?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where did you kill the noodles?






I think she got 'em off E-bay . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, home made Cheekun noodle soup, and kone bread . . .



Man, wouldya PM a bowl up this way. Said just last night it was bout time for some of that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think she got 'em off E-bay . . .



Was it a road kill cheekun? Road kill seems to be real popular of late..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll have a pizza with a steak, hamburger, and fried chicken bits on it.....and some extra cheese......and I'll take a cold beer or 6 to wash it down.


Pizzer is gonna win wiff the younguns.



Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, ya'll keep it going!


I aint near as good as you Keebs.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, home made Cheekun noodle soup, and kone bread . . .


Cheekun,mushroom,broccoli and rice here. Now you done made me cook up some Cheekun noodle soup.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where did you kill the noodles?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was it a road kill cheekun? Road kill seems to be real popular of late..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey lady, why's yor fangers sparklin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey lady, why's yor fangers sparklin?



It didn't show up on the smiley thang. I thought it was.......don't wont ta hear it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It didn't show up on the smiley thang. I thought it was.......don't wont ta hear it.



Well you're gonna...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well you're gonna...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh lawdy, it's started again...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lawdy, it's started again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I figured out the secret. Those girls can't read spanish...


----------



## K80 (Oct 2, 2012)

Any of you drivelers having problems with the forum being slow and the back button not working while on Woody's tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

long day at work and just finished scarfing down some spicy tuna rolls and baby octopi from Shogun. Kinda tickles when a tentacle goes up your nose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

K80 said:


> Any of you drivelers having problems with the forum being slow and the back button not working while on Woody's tonight?



Nope, workin like a fine oiled machine. 

Add these to your browser and see if it helps 

http://donottrack.us/

http://www.ghostery.com/download

and if you are running AVG free antivirus it will add an anti-tracker to your browser as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> long day at work and just finished scarfing down some spicy tuna rolls and baby octopi from Shogun. Kinda tickles when a tentacle goes up your nose.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

K80 said:


> Any of you drivelers having problems with the forum being slow and the back button not working while on Woody's tonight?



every night, bro.
I hate looking at a blank page for 5 minutes!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2012)

Hard day at work, home early ... cant keep on like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Hard day at work, home early ... cant keep on like this.



Tell them to give you a raise on your moderator pay..


----------



## K80 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, workin like a fine oiled machine.
> 
> Add these to your browser and see if it helps
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, back button is working now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, thank goodness that day is over......Geeez


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, thank goodness that day is over......Geeez


Too many idjits?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too many idjits?



I am immune to idjits....most of the time. Just a big case that was started in the afternoon causes much pain and agony


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, thank goodness that day is over......Geeez



Yep. Glad that complete overhaul is behind us now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Glad that complete overhaul is behind us now.



Got another one in 2 weeks...even more involved!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 2, 2012)

well I'll be #1's  Uncle Hankus came by for visit 

Good to see ya bud


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> well I'll be #1's  Uncle Hankus came by for visit
> 
> Good to see ya bud



How long did it take for his ears to start bleedin?

Oh and I learned a little secret tonight. #1 and #2 can't read spanish.... Talk about makin em' mad, especially #2..


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 2, 2012)

Clean shirt, new shoes
And I don't know where I am goin' to.
Silk suit,black tie,
I don't need a reason why.
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
Coz' every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the whispers are starting to wear on him.

She said she can google it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> Clean shirt, new shoes
> And I don't know where I am goin' to.
> Silk suit,black tie,
> I don't need a reason why.
> ...



That stuff will rot your brain..



crappiedex said:


> I think the whispers are starting to wear on him.
> 
> She said she can google it



LOL!!!! Hankus is having whisperin nightmares..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am immune to idjits....most of the time. Just a big case that was started in the afternoon causes much pain and agony



I have a feeling Hankus knows this all to well


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 2, 2012)

I fly a starship across the Universe divide
And when I reach the other side
I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can
Perhaps I may become a highwayman again
Or I may simply be a single drop of rain
But I will remain
And I'll be back again, and again and again and again and again..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> I fly a starship across the Universe divide
> And when I reach the other side
> I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can
> Perhaps I may become a highwayman again
> ...



I stopped in Metter last friday on the way to Statesboro. Where were you?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I stopped in Metter last friday on the way to Statesboro. Where were you?



shouldo let me knw ide have said hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Got another one in 2 weeks...even more involved!!!



Sorry. I'm busy that day. Or sick . Or on vacation. Or anything else i can think of when that day comes.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That stuff will rot your brain..
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Hankus is having whisperin nightmares..



 I bet the ol boy is having a rough go with all the sounds frogs, yotes, whispers. Hope he took his meds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I bet the ol boy is having a rough go with all the sounds frogs, yotes, whispers. Hope he took his meds.



Next thing you know he'll be doing his impersonation of Bruce Willis in "The Sixth Sense"............ "I see dumb people!!!"


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. I'm busy that day. Or sick . Or on vacation. Or anything else i can think of when that day comes.



I think we ought to get the bottom of a boat wet......as well as a couple of fishin lines........


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next thing you know he'll be doing his impersonation of Bruce Willis in "The Sixth Sense"............ "I see dumb people!!!"



I think there be a pun in there


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, with my puter in the shop, I'm having to use Bubbette's back-up. This thing is slower than molasses, half the keys are worn down, cursor jumps around, and it keeps kicking me off. Tired of fighting it.
Night, ya'll!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, with my puter in the shop, I'm having to use Bubbette's back-up. This thing is slower than molasses, half the keys are worn down, cursor jumps around, and it keeps kicking me off. Tired of fighting it.
> Night, ya'll!



Sounds like my new one I bought from the pawn shop.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> well I'll be #1's  Uncle Hankus came by for visit
> 
> Good to see ya bud







Miguel Cervantes said:


> How long did it take for his ears to start bleedin?
> 
> Oh and I learned a little secret tonight. #1 and #2 can't read spanish.... Talk about makin em' mad, especially #2..



I was ignored 



crappiedex said:


> I think the whispers are starting to wear on him.
> 
> She said she can google it



Sure she can 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> LOL!!!! Hankus is having whisperin nightmares..



Least they're quiet 



crappiedex said:


> I have a feeling Hankus knows this all to well







crappiedex said:


> I bet the ol boy is having a rough go with all the sounds frogs, yotes, whispers. Hope he took his meds.



Whut meds 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next thing you know he'll be doing his impersonation of Bruce Willis in "The Sixth Sense"............ "I see dumb people!!!"



I could pert near hear em too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I was ignored
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

my my hump day has arrived.  climb the hill and slide down the back side of the day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers today.

Dang, looks like you started Humping long before the rest of us thought about waking up this morning.  Your coffee must have worked well for you.  Now I will be glad to take a couple of cups from you in order to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers today.
> 
> Dang, looks like you started Humping long before the rest of us thought about waking up this morning.  Your coffee must have worked well for you.  Now I will be glad to take a couple of cups from you in order to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.



yuuup eyes open, brain working, thus no need to lay there and do nuttin may as well be productive as well as keep the Columbians picking coffee beans.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Mornin EE, and gobblin. Woke up to 66 degrees outside.....nice way to start a day


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mornin yall. Boy I have been gone too long. Just read back a ways and found out there was an FPG.  

Dang I hate I missed it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall. Boy I have been gone too long. Just read back a ways and found out there was an FPG.
> 
> Dang I hate I missed it.



Mornin 58...... yes sir, nice little gatherin but I am sure there will be plenty more in the future..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

froggy really froggy out!

mernin dribblerz


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

Good morning you fine people.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning, Hump day. Just ate a sausage, bacon, egg and cheese bisq. with hasbrowns and a  large sweet tea. I'm sleepy and just got up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Hump day. Just ate a sausage, bacon, egg and cheese bisq. with hasbrowns and a  large sweet tea. I'm sleepy and just got up.



take it easy bro!!! we are runnin out of bacon


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> take it easy bro!!! we are runnin out of bacon



I love me some bacon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

bacon !!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bacon !!!!!



It's my favorite fruit

skrimp an bacon, bacon soup, bacon sammich, bacon an taters, bacon burgers, bacon ice cream......kevin bacon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> It's my favorite fruit
> 
> skrimp an bacon, bacon soup, bacon sammich, bacon an taters, bacon burgers, bacon ice cream......kevin bacon.



Imma fissin to pour me some bacon coffee...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imma fissin to pour me some bacon coffee...



aaahhhhh...hope it aint the decafe bacon


----------



## baldfish (Oct 3, 2012)

Yalls hump day my off day but I have to work the weekend


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Thought I'd NEVER get here!!!!!! Internet wouldn't connect!!  I was almost going into a panicattack!!!!!!  But I'm here now!!!

OH, For SUGAR PLUM!!!!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE LAST FINAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thought I'd NEVER get here!!!!!! Internet wouldn't connect!!  I was almost going into a panicattack!!!!!!  But I'm here now!!!
> 
> OH, For SUGAR PLUM!!!!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE LAST FINAL!!!!!!!!!!



Was wandering why you kept hitting enter and hollaring "REALLY!!!!!!!"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Was wandering why you kept hitting enter and hollaring "REALLY!!!!!!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aaahhhhh...hope it aint the decafe bacon



No idjit, it's depig bacon.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit, it's depig bacon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit, it's depig bacon.



glad you got it

now get ta makin it cold out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> glad you got it
> 
> now get ta makin it cold out


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

sumthin i aint had in yearz........shakenbake cheekun, mac an cheeze, with fried taters....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Why you idjits gotta start talkin lunch food so early in da mornin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Good Lawd Miggi, enough with the lead & whips, you'd think................nevermind...........nope, carry on................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you idjits gotta start talkin lunch food so early in da mornin?



its my lunch time! i eat breakfast at 4 and lunch at 930


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Lawd Miggi, enough with the lead & whips, you'd think................nevermind...........nope, carry on................



Must be that time of the month for him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Lawd Miggi, enough with the lead & whips, you'd think................nevermind...........nope, carry on................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Lawd Miggi, enough with the lead & whips, you'd think................nevermind...........nope, carry on................



he jus dont like me (lipquiver)


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its my lunch time! i eat breakfast at 4 and lunch at 930



We can talk food anytime. I had a big breakfast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Must be that time of the month for him



Shush it mustard boy..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> he jus dont like me (lipquiver)



The "lipquiver" part I believe...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Lawd Miggi, enough with the lead & whips, you'd think................nevermind...........nope, carry on................





mudracing101 said:


> Must be that time of the month for him





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Told ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We can talk food anytime. I had a big breakfast.



whadyahave


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it mustard boy..



You dont scare me ya wild eyed messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont scare me ya wild eyed messican


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont scare me ya wild eyed messican



me neither......get'em mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Hump day. Just ate a sausage, bacon, egg and cheese bisq. with hasbrowns and a  large sweet tea. I'm sleepy and just got up.





blood on the ground said:


> take it easy bro!!! we are runnin out of bacon





blood on the ground said:


> whadyahave


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> me neither......get'em mud



Obamaluver...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> me neither......get'em mud

















Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obamaluver...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


woops


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obamaluver...



 thems fightin werds


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



mernin mrs H.......howudoin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obamaluver...







I got it for ya Blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin mrs H.......howudoin



Mornin! Fine N you


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> mornin! Fine n you



mos o menos


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got it for ya Blood.


mornin


blood on the ground said:


> mos o menos


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

King


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> QUEEN!!!!!!!


 uuuhhhh, Mud????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh, Mud????????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2012)

Some days I sit around and wonder about this "Driveler Bunch"....................................................then there are days like today that I just SIT !!!     
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Of course, I am in  with all of the WOW's here and the rest of you Cowboys and Injuns ain't half bad yourself in keeping everyone in line.  Ok, now off to my local Georgia Department of Revenue office in hopes of finding someone that really knows about Sales & Use Taxes online accounts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear the lunch whistle, i'm out.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a Wendy's burger today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2012)

It`s a good day. Regards to all of you.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a good day. Regards to all of you.



Right back at ya Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>










Nicodemus said:


> It`s a good day. Regards to all of you.



Back atcha Nic


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had a Wendy's burger today.



eeeeeewwwwww


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a good day. Regards to all of you.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>









blood on the ground said:


> eeeeeewwwwww


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ifelloffdabed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ifelloffdabed.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ifelloffdabed.
> ...


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> eeeeeewwwwww



Man am I ever paying for it.  I haven't had one of them greasy things in forever.




Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ifelloffdabed.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I want some of them cool smileys.  Where ya get em?


http://www.pic4ever.com/index.php


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Sing it girl


Nicodemus said:


> It`s a good day. Regards to all of you.


Yes it is.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ifelloffdabed.
> ...


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://www.pic4ever.com/index.php



Hey thanks Keebs....Thems more better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://www.pic4ever.com/index.php



That site has been blocked on my puter


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That site has been blocked on my puter


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey thanks Keebs....Thems more better.










Someone needs to be thinkin 'bout the next one soon..............


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That site has been blocked on my puter



Mine too, heard it had a nekkid twista smiley, might be why


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Mine too, heard it had a nekkid twista smiley, might be why


 It DOES????????lemmesee brb


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > blood on the ground said:
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

I found............... I found.......................... omg.................





LOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

This was Quack & Mrs.H22 Saturday night!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

MUUUDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!  They have your computer on there!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Blood........................... Ya wanna go


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Blood........................... Ya wanna go



BZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..blup .....sure!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Blood........................... Ya wanna go


 I found the video you didn't post from your shark fishin trip.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> This was Quack & Mrs.H22 Saturday night!







Keebs said:


> MUUUDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!  They have your computer on there!!!!!!!!
















Keebs said:


> I found the video you didn't post from your shark fishin trip.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Afternoon winder likkers. 

Just fired up the akorn, seasoned up a good section of pork loin, weaved up some bacon, wrapped it all up and threw it on the fire. Should be some good munchin here in a few hours..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MUUUDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!  They have your computer on there!!!!!!!!


That aint mine, mine blew up


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Blood........................... Ya wanna go


I wanna go


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon winder likkers.
> 
> Just fired up the akorn, seasoned up a good section of pork loin, weaved up some bacon, wrapped it all up and threw it on the fire. Should be some good munchin here in a few hours..


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon winder likkers.
> 
> Just fired up the akorn, seasoned up a good section of pork loin, weaved up some bacon, wrapped it all up and threw it on the fire. Should be some good munchin here in a few hours..



If'n you hurry, might not be too late to git it off that fire and on the grate, won't burn as bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Mine too, heard it had a nekkid twista smiley, might be why



Mine said cause of chat, i dont get it Waitin for it to block this place, just a matter of time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> If'n you hurry, might not be too late to git it off that fire and on the grate, won't burn as bad.



Jacklegged jackleg....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon winder likkers.
> 
> Just fired up the akorn, seasoned up a good section of pork loin, weaved up some bacon, wrapped it all up and threw it on the fire. Should be some good munchin here in a few hours..


nom, nom, nom


Hornet22 said:


> If'n you hurry, might not be too late to git it off that fire and on the grate, won't burn as bad.





mudracing101 said:


> Mine said cause of chat, i dont get it Waitin for it to block this place, just a matter of time.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jacklegged jackleg....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody seen Jeff C.???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody seen Jeff C.???



nope, aint seen greg n clayton either!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope, aint seen greg n clayton either!



everybody's lookin at me funny again.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody seen Jeff C.???


he still werkin..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> everybody's lookin at me funny again.


 take the do rag off!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope, aint seen greg n clayton either!



You been to Clayton?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> everybody's lookin at me funny again.



And?



Keebs said:


> he still werkin..........



When's he gonna stop?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

alright folks, time to report to the 2nd job.....ya'll have a great evening


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he still werkin..........
> 
> take the do rag off!



It aint da do rag. I was


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Do any of you drivelers know where the term "drivel" came from on here ???

I know but just wanna see ifn any of yall do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Do any of you drivelers know where the term "drivel" came from on here ???
> 
> I know but just wanna see ifn any of yall do.



Best I remember Snowhunter started the first Driveler thread when the PSA fizzled out. But I don't know where she got the term.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Best I remember Snowhunter started the first Driveler thread when the PSA fizzled out. But I don't know where she got the term.



further back than there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> further back than there


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright folks, time to report to the 2nd job.....ya'll have a great evening



Later Blood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright folks, time to report to the 2nd job.....ya'll have a great evening


later Blood



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint da do rag. I was


  



Milkman said:


> Do any of you drivelers know where the term "drivel" came from on here ???
> 
> I know but just wanna see ifn any of yall do.



Do tell


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When's he gonna stop?


 not sure, he named off the dates but I done forgoted........


blood on the ground said:


> alright folks, time to report to the 2nd job.....ya'll have a great evening





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint da do rag. I was


 I was just  at ya.......... I figured you were like alll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Milkman said:


> Do any of you drivelers know where the term "drivel" came from on here ???
> 
> I know but just wanna see ifn any of yall do.





Milkman said:


> further back than there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> further back than there



Don't keep us hangin too long. We'll be on a new "driveler" thread in another ten minutes..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't keep us hangin too long. We'll be on a new "driveler" thread in another ten minutes..


 Hey Milkman, YOU start us one!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey,,, King of the last page, what what??


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Here it is...........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7257836#post7257836


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Here it is...........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7257836#post7257836


 Hey wait, we got 50 more GOOD posts to fill this one up first!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey wait, we got 50 more GOOD posts to fill this one up first!!!!!!!!



How did my quote king get to 954


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How did my quote king get to 954


 Milkman testing his authority???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oughrt to lock this one down.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 3, 2012)

you know youre broke when the wife borrows a cell phone to call an yell, "did you not pay the credit card bill again?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't wanna go back to work . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> you know youre broke when the wife borrows a cell phone to call an yell, "did you not pay the credit card bill again?"



Thats when you ask her "what did you buy THIS time?!" 

Home from work and wondering why the cleaning elves didn't take care of the kitchen. 
 Oh, and Bubbette keeps sending me mixed signals about getting an aquarium. She keeps yelling "NO,NO,NO! but i know what she means.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> you know youre broke when the wife borrows a cell phone to call an yell, "did you not pay the credit card bill again?"



My wife call you too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2012)

Early lockdown. Here ya go.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714547


----------

